# هل الرب عندكم ينسخ أحكامه



## maroc (8 فبراير 2006)

*هل الرب عندكم ينسخ أحكامه*

سؤال الى الاساتذة النصارى عن الناسخ والمنسوخ.
حتى نتفق على لغة واحد, النسخ هو تغيير جزئي أو كلي للاحكام.

هل الرب عندكم ينسخ أحكامه؟


----------



## My Rock (8 فبراير 2006)

بكل اختصار لا

ربك هو من ينسخ الاحكام


----------



## استفانوس (8 فبراير 2006)

*هل تعلم  ان النسخ هو المحو والحذف
ان كلمة الله ( الكتاب المقدس ) لايوجد فيها ابدا مثل باقي الكتب البشرية 
قال الرب يسوع السماء والارض تزولان وكلامي لايزول
 الرب  صادق وكل انسان كاذب*


----------



## maroc (8 فبراير 2006)

> هل تعلم ان النسخ هو المحو والحذف


نعم عزيزي. محو كلي او جزئي. كأن يأمرك بعشرة ركعات وينسخها بخمسة.



> بكل اختصار لا





> ربك هو من ينسخ الاحكام


حسناً استاذ هل هذا نسخ؟
حزقيال 15:4 فقال لي انظر قد جعلت لك خثي البقر بدل خرء الانسان فتصنع خبزك عليه 
الحكم الأصلي :
4: 12 و تاكل كعكا من الشعير على الخرء الذي يخرج من الانسان تخبزه امام عيونهم 
ونسخ خرء الانسان بخرء البقر بعد ان استجاب اليهم وخفف عنهم.

هناك نسخ للأحكام استجابة لدعوات الناس و مراعات لحالهم.


----------



## استفانوس (9 فبراير 2006)

*كلامك ياسيد ليس بصحيح
اولا اعذرني لاني بعيد عن مراجعي ولكن مافي بالي هو الاتي
تحليل الخمر
وتحرمه
اهداء الناس لله
وتاتي 
قاتلو المشركين حتى يومنوا
ومثل هذا الكثسر من الناسخ والمنسوخ
اما ماجاء في سفر حزقيال  انشاء الرب عن قريب اقدم لك الحق الالهي
وازلة الشبه التي وضعها ابليس امام عيناك*


----------



## maroc (9 فبراير 2006)

> تحليل الخمر


لا يود نص حلل الخمر. بل الله بدأ بتحيم الخمر في اوقات الصلاة ثم حرمه نهائياً.
ومع ذلك نحن نقول يمكن ان يحلل الله شيء ويحرمه.




> اهداء الناس لله





> وتاتي
> قاتلو المشركين حتى يومنوا


هذا اصلاً ليس فيه نسخ بل القتال في حالاته والدعوة بالحسنى في اوقاتها.
< العنكبوت (46) وَلَا تُجَادِلُوا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ إِلَّا بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ إِلَّا الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا مِنْهُمْ وَقُولُوا آمَنَّا بِالَّذِي أُنزِلَ إِلَيْنَا وَأُنزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَإِلَهُنَا وَإِلَهُكُمْ وَاحِدٌ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ >

الآية واضحة. الدعوة بالحسنى لاهل الكتاب ومن ظلم نقاتله.




> ومثل هذا الكثسر من الناسخ والمنسوخ


نحن لا ننكر الناسخ والمنسوخ ونعتبره مراعات للانسان ورحة من الله.




> اما ماجاء في سفر حزقيال انشاء الرب عن قريب اقدم لك الحق الالهي





> وازلة الشبه التي وضعها ابليس امام عيناك


حسناً. لكن تذكر كان سؤالي عن النسخ عموماً . أي إبطال وصية سابقة لأي سبب من الاسباب.

ثم بعد ذلك إن شئت نتطرق الى نسخ ثمن الخطيئة من موت أدبي الى موت جسدي.
تحياتي لكم.


----------



## استفانوس (9 فبراير 2006)

*هل تعلم يااخي الحبيب 
ان 124 نص قراني نسخ بنص واحد موجود في صورة التوبة
اني ارحب بكل مالديك بما وضعه ابليس امامك لتعطيل مشئية الله لحياتك 
ولكن في بداية شهر آذار 
الرب ينور فكرك*


----------



## maroc (9 فبراير 2006)

فريد قال:
			
		

> هل تعلم يااخي الحبيب





			
				فريد قال:
			
		

> ان 124 نص قراني نسخ بنص واحد موجود في صورة التوبة


على المدعي البينة. الآية التي تتحدث عنها نسخت كل عهد مع مشركي مكة بعد ان نقضوا العهد.


> اني ارحب بكل مالديك بما وضعه ابليس امامك لتعطيل مشئية الله لحياتك
> ولكن في بداية شهر آذار
> الرب ينور فكرك


جميل وبعدها فقط يمكن ان تستنتج ان بليس وضع امامي شبهات.
الى ذلك الحين عليك ان لا تقدم العربة امام الحصان كما يقول المثل.
تيحاي لكم


----------



## My Rock (9 فبراير 2006)

maroc قال:
			
		

> حسناً استاذ هل هذا نسخ؟
> حزقيال 15:4 فقال لي انظر قد جعلت لك خثي البقر بدل خرء الانسان فتصنع خبزك عليه
> الحكم الأصلي :
> 4: 12 و تاكل كعكا من الشعير على الخرء الذي يخرج من الانسان تخبزه امام عيونهم
> ...


 
اولا و قبل كل شئ, لنعطي النص كامل ليفهم النص حسب جمعه لا قطفه


النبوءة بحصار أورشليم
وقالَ ليَ الرّبُّ: «يا اَبنَ البشَرِ، خُذْ لكَ قرميدَةً وضَعْها أمامَكَ، واَرسُمْ علَيها مدينةَ أُورُشليمَ. 2وأقِمْ على المدينةِ حِصارًا، واَبنِ مِتراسًا وبُرجا واَجمَعْ علَيها جيشًا واَنصُبْ مَجانيقَ مِنْ حَولِها. 3وخُذْ لكَ صاجا واَجعَلْهُ سورًا مِن حديدٍ بَينَكَ وبَينَ المدينةِ، وثَبِّتْ عينَيكَ علَيها فتصيرَ تَحتَ الحِصارِ فتُحاصِرَها. تلكَ هيَ عَلامةٌ لبيتِ إِسرائيلَ.
4«قُمْ تَمدَّدْ على جنبِكَ الأيسَرِ فاَجعَلْ إثْمَ بَيتِ إِسرائيلَ علَيهِ، فعلى حسَبِ عدَدِ الأيّامِ التي تتمدَّدُ فيها تَحمِلُ إثمَهُم. 5أمَّا عدَدُ الأيّامِ فجعَلْتُها لكَ بعدَدِ السِّنينَ التي اَرتكَبوا الإثْمَ فيها وهوَ ثلاثُ مئةٍ وتسعونَ يومًا، فتَحمِلُ فيها إثْمَ بَيتِ إِسرائيلَ. 6وبَعدَ اَنقِضائِها عُدْ فَنَمْ وتمدَّدْ على جنبِكَ الأيمنِ، فتحمِلَ إثمَ بَيتِ يَهوذا أربعينَ يومًا، لأنِّي جعَلتُ كُلَ يومِ بِسنَةٍ. 7فثَبِّتْ عينَيكَ على أُورُشليمَ المُحاصَرةِ، هُزَ قبضتَكَ في وجهِها وتنَبَّأْ علَيها. 8سأُكبِّلُكَ بالقُيودِ فلا تقدِرُ أنْ تنقَلِبَ مِنْ جنْبٍ إلى جنْبٍ حتى تُتِمَ حِصارَكَ للمدينةِ «وأنتَ فَخُذْ لكَ حنطةً وشعيرًا وفُولاً وعَدَسًا وذُرَةً وكِرْسَنَّةً واَخلُطْها في وِعاءٍ واحدٍ، واصنَعْ لكَ مِنها خُبزًا تأكلُ مِنهُ على عدَدِ الأيّامِ التي تستلقي فيها على جنْبِكَ، وهوَ ثلاثُ مئةٍ وتسعونَ يومًا. 10تأكلُ كُلَ يومِ، أوقيَّةً تكْفيكَ مِنْ يومِ إلى يومِ. 11وتشربُ مِنَ الماءِ بِمقدارِ كَيلةٍ تكْفيكَ مِنْ يومِ إلى يومِ. 12وكُلْ طَعامَكَ رغيفًا مِنَ الشَّعيرِ مَخبُوزًا على نارٍ مِنْ زِبْلِ الإنسانِ أمامَ عُيونِهِم».
13وقالَ الرّبُّ: «هكذا يأْكلُ بَنو إسرائيلَ خُبزَهُم نَجسًا بَينَ الأمَمِ الذينَ أطرُدُهُم إليهِم». 14فقلتُ: «آهِ، أيُّها السَّيِّدُ الرّبُّ: ما تَنَجسَت نفْسي أبدًا. فَمِنْ طفولتي إلى الآنَ ما أكَلتُ لَحمَ حَيوانٍ أو مَيْتٍ أو مُفتَرِسٍ ولا دخلَ فَمي لَحمٌ قَذِرٌ». 15فقالَ ليَ الرّبُّ: «سأجعَلُ لكَ زِبْلَ البقَرِ عِوَضَ زِبْلِ الإنسانِ، فتصنعُ خُبزَكَ علَيهِ».
16وقالَ لي: «يا اَبنَ البشَرِ، سأقطَعُ مَؤونةَ الخبزِ في أُورُشليمَ، فيأكلُهُ أهلُها بِالوَزنِ الضَّئيلِ، ويشربونَ الماءَ قطرةً قطرةً، 17حتى يُعوِزَهُمُ الخبزُ والماءُ، فينظُرَ بَعضُهُم إلى بَعضٍ بيأسٍ ويضمَحِلُّوا جزاءَ آثامِهِم».
 


أُمر النبى أن يأكل نوعية رديئة من الخبز بكميات قليلة جدًا إشارة للمجاعة التى ستحدث ، ومعنى ا لوزن للأكل عدم وفرته وإضطرارهم لتوزيعه بالوزن . وأسوء أنواع الخبز هو المصنوع من الحبوب المذكورة وهو طعام كانوا يستعملونه للخيل وللخنازير . والكمية التى يأكلها كانت = ٢٢٠ جم تقريباً ، ويشرب ما يساوى نصف كوب ماء . وهذا إشارة لأهوال الحصار . فعلينا نحن إذًا ف ى أصوامنا أن نلتزم بأن لا نبحث عن الطعام اللذيذ ، فنحن لا نعرف ما سيحدث فى المستقبل . أما طريقة ال َ خبز .. فعليه أن يخبز الخبز على وقود من خرء الإنسان (برازه) وهذا إشارة لنتائج الخطية التى تنجس ، الله بهذا الأمر يشير لنجاسة الشعب إذ أن خرء الإنسان فى الع ه د القديم يشير للنجاسة ، ومن يتلامس معه يتنجس ، وإعتذر النبى عن هذا الأمر ، وتسامح الله معه ، وسمح له بإستخدام روث البقر كما يصنع فى الريف المصرى "هنا النبى لم يكن يعلم أن ما يدخل الفم لا ينجسه بل ما يخرج منه . وكم أنت رحيم يارب فى أن يتنازل عن مطلبه أمام م طلب النبى . هكذا على الأقوياء أن يتنازلوا للضعفاء . ويشير أيضًا الخبز على خرء الإنسان لأن المسبيين سيضطرون فى أثناء وجودهم فى السبى أن يعاشروا الأمم الوثنية ويأكلوا معهم ومن طعامهم وفى هذا نجاسة . ويشير أيضًا لعدم وجود وقود نتيجة للحصار .​


----------



## maroc (9 فبراير 2006)

الزميل روك انت بالنعمة ترد لكن على موضوع لم يطرح اصلاً. 
لم يعترض احد على طريقة خبز الشعير. ولا يهمني ان كان يخبز الخرء أو بالقش.

الموضوع عن النسخ أي استبدال الحكم جزئياً او كلياً. 
هذا نسخ:
حزقيال 15:4 فقال لي انظر قد جعلت لك خثي البقر بدل خرء الانسان فتصنع خبزك عليه 
الحكم الأصلي :
4: 12 و تاكل كعكا من الشعير على الخرء الذي يخرج من الانسان تخبزه امام عيونهم 
ونسخ خرء الانسان بخرء البقر بعد ان استجاب اليهم وخفف عنهم.
هناك نسخ للأحكام استجابة لدعوات الناس و مراعات لحالهم.
وهناك نسخ لثمن الخطيئة من موت أدبي الى موت جسدي. (طالبني بالدليل)

هل ربكم ينسخ أحكامه أم لا؟


----------



## My Rock (11 فبراير 2006)

maroc قال:
			
		

> الموضوع عن النسخ أي استبدال الحكم جزئياً او كلياً.
> هذا نسخ:
> حزقيال 15:4 فقال لي انظر قد جعلت لك خثي البقر بدل خرء الانسان فتصنع خبزك عليه
> الحكم الأصلي :
> ...




لا اله الا المسيح... يعني ما قريت غير عن الشعير و سبت الباقي كله؟

معلش من باب المحبة اذكره ليك مرة ثانية

 أما طريقة ال َ خبز .. فعليه أن يخبز الخبز على وقود من خرء الإنسان (برازه) وهذا إشارة لنتائج الخطية التى تنجس ، الله بهذا الأمر يشير لنجاسة الشعب إذ أن خرء الإنسان فى الع ه د القديم يشير للنجاسة ، ومن يتلامس معه يتنجس ، وإعتذر النبى عن هذا الأمر ، وتسامح الله معه ، وسمح له بإستخدام روث البقر كما يصنع فى الريف المصرى "هنا النبى لم يكن يعلم أن ما يدخل الفم لا ينجسه بل ما يخرج منه . وكم أنت رحيم يارب فى أن يتنازل عن مطلبه أمام م طلب النبى . هكذا على الأقوياء أن يتنازلوا للضعفاء . ويشير أيضًا الخبز على خرء الإنسان لأن المسبيين سيضطرون فى أثناء وجودهم فى السبى أن يعاشروا الأمم الوثنية ويأكلوا معهم ومن طعامهم وفى هذا نجاسة . ويشير أيضًا لعدم وجود وقود نتيجة للحصار .


هذا ليس بحكم او شريعة انزلت فنسخها الله, الله امره ان يخبز على خرء الانسان, لكن النبي لتعففه اعتذر عن ذلك بسبب, فسامحه الله و سمح له استخدام الروث التابع للبقر عوضا عنه





> وهناك نسخ لثمن الخطيئة من موت أدبي الى موت جسدي. (طالبني بالدليل)




دليل؟





> هل ربكم ينسخ أحكامه أم لا؟


 
لا


سلام و نعمة


----------



## maroc (11 فبراير 2006)

حذف من قبل روك لتؤيل الكاتب لنصوص الكتاب المقدس


----------



## My Rock (11 فبراير 2006)

مش حتقدر مهما تحاول ان تثبت ان الله ينسخ احكامه, فكما شرحت سابقا بحسب شرح المفسرين, فمن انت لتأتي و تقول انه نسخ, مشاركتك خذفت لانك فسرت و قلت انه نسخ على هواك و ليس بـتأويل المفسرين


و هنا اتسأل انا, انت تحاول ان تثبت ان الله ينسخ احكامه, و انت تعرف انها ميزة لا تليق بالله, اذ انت تعرف جيدا النسخ الموجود في القرأن, فأنت تحاول محاول بائسة لاثبات النسخ في الكتاب المقدس حتى تقول انه مادام موجود في المسيحية اذ لا عيب بوجوده في الاسلام...

لو كان في نسخ في الاسلام كان اعترفنا فيه زي ما انتم اعترفتوا فيه و كان على الاقل انت تأتي بمفسر واحد اعترف بالنسخ... 


سلام و نعمة


----------



## maroc (11 فبراير 2006)

عجيب امرك يا استاذ روك
هل اصبح التفسر شماعة لتلغي كلامي؟
اتحداك ان تأتي بكلامي الذي فسرت فيه.
انا سألتك هل الله قال (اخبز بخرء الانسان) ثم بسبب إعتذار النبى قال الله (اخبز بخرء البقر)

إقنع أي عاقل ان هذا ليس نسخ لكلام الله.
 (اخبز بخرء الانسان) ----> (اخبز بخرء البقر)

تحياتي


----------



## My Rock (11 فبراير 2006)

maroc قال:
			
		

> عجيب امرك يا استاذ روك
> هل اصبح التفسر شماعة لتلغي كلامي؟




نعم, ككما انه لا يحق لنا تفسير القرأن على ميفنا, كذالك لا يحق لك نفسير الكتاب المقدس

فكما للقرأن علماءه في التفسير, كذلك للكتاب المقدس علماءه للتفسير

فالنسخ معترف فيه من قبل علماءك في القرأن, لذلك هو موجود, و النسخ في الكتاب المقدس غير معترف به, لذلك هو غير موجود





> انا سألتك هل الله قال (اخبز بخرء الانسان) ثم بسبب إعتذار النبى قال الله (اخبز بخرء البقر)
> 
> إقنع أي عاقل ان هذا ليس نسخ لكلام الله.
> (اخبز بخرء الانسان) ----> (اخبز بخرء البقر)




*كما فسرت سابقا*
*الله كان نتيجة العقاب والاشارة للنجاسة ان امر النبي بالخبز بخرء الانسان, لكن لتسامحه و لطلب النبي بأنه لم سلمي نجسا, سمح له الله بالخبر بخرء البقر*

*فالخبر بخرء الانسان هي ليست شريعة او حكم لليهود, فهو لم يقام به في كل ان و اوان*
*اذ هو ليست شريعة الحكم على الزاني التي تكون سارية المفعول دوما, فهنا لم يأمر بالخبز بالخرء في حالة معينة*

*الرب امره بذلك للاشارة الى نجاستهم لا لحكم وجب عليهم فعله في حالة معينة*


----------



## maroc (11 فبراير 2006)

*



كما فسرت سابقا
الله كان نتيجة العقاب والاشارة للنجاسة ان امر النبي بالخبز بخرء الانسان, لكن لتسامحه و لطلب النبي بأنه لم سلمي نجسا, سمح له الله بالخبر بخرء البقر

فالخبر بخرء الانسان هي ليست شريعة او حكم لليهود, فهو لم يقام به في كل ان و اوان
اذ هو ليست شريعة الحكم على الزاني التي تكون سارية المفعول دوما, فهنا لم يأمر بالخبز بالخرء في حالة معينة

الرب امره بذلك للاشارة الى نجاستهم لا لحكم وجب عليهم فعله في حالة معينة

أنقر للتوسيع...

*للمرة الالف انا لا أتكلم عن نسخ الشريعة. (هذا موضوع ثاني)
وللمرة المليون لا نتكلم عن اسباب النسخ.

بل عن وقوع النسخ في كلام الله. 
قال الله (اخبز بخرء الانسان) ----> قال الله (اخبز بخرء البقر)


----------



## My Rock (11 فبراير 2006)

عقلك متحجر شو اعمل ليك..., اقول تيه يقول بيه, اقول حولي يقولي احلبه

بكرر بحالي و افسر و انت ولا كأنه...

اقوله هذا ليس حكم او شريعة لتنسخ, يقولي لا اتكلم عن الشريعة... اقوله الرب اعطى النبوءة للنبي بقوله انه سيخبز بخراءه, فالتمس الرب ان يكون بخراء البقر اي الروث

اقله ما في نسخ, يقولي انا ما بتكلم عن اسباب النسخ


و لننهي الجدال الفارغ, هات تفاسير الكتاب المقدس لما تضع اي نص من عنده

انا بقوله مش نسخ اذ هي ليست بحكم او شريعة, بيقولي الله بينسخ كلامه...


عجبي!


----------



## maroc (11 فبراير 2006)

حبيبي النسخ في اللغة = المحو والاستبدال الكلي او الجزئي.
أمرت الجرسون بأن يأتي بالشاي ونسخت كلامي وأمرته بأن يأتي بالقهوة.

فلماذا تريد ان تحصر النسخ في الشريعة؟

سؤال: هل هذا استبدال كلام بكلام ام لا؟
قال الله (اخبز بخرء الانسان) ----> قال الله (اخبز بخرء البقر)


----------



## My Rock (11 فبراير 2006)

maroc قال:
			
		

> حبيبي النسخ في اللغة = المحو والاستبدال الكلي او الجزئي.
> أمرت الجرسون بأن يأتي بالشاي ونسخت كلامي وأمرته بأن يأتي بالقهوة.
> 
> فلماذا تريد ان تحصر النسخ في الشريعة؟
> ...


 

لا عزيزي, النسخ هو ان تقول ارجم بسبب الزنى, و من ثم تقول لا ترجم بسبب الزنى


ممكن تعرفلي الناسخ و المنسوخ؟ لان شكلك مش متعمق في الموضوع


----------



## maroc (11 فبراير 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> لا عزيزي, النسخ هو ان تقول ارجم بسبب الزنى, و من ثم تقول لا ترجم بسبب الزنى
> ممكن تعرفلي الناسخ و المنسوخ؟ لان شكلك مش متعمق في الموضوع


 
ممكن تعرف لي النسخ لغةً


----------



## islam (11 فبراير 2006)

اسمحوا لي بالتدخل
ربما يريد الزميل روك مثال على النسخ في التشريع من المنظور الاسلامي.

الله أمر في فترة ان يكون طعام الانسان فقط من النباتات
ثم نسخ تلك الشريعة ورخص للانسان كل انواع اللحوم
ثم نسخ تلك الشريعة فرخص بعض اللحوم وحرم البعض الآخر.

الله يراعي حالات الناس فهل عندكم نسخ للشريعة مشابهة للمثال أعلاه ؟


----------



## My Rock (12 فبراير 2006)

maroc قال:
			
		

> ممكن تعرف لي النسخ لغةً


 
بحسب قرائتي للناسخ و المنسوخ, و يمكن هنا انت تصحح لي ان كنت غلطان

النسخ في الدين هو الحذف او التغيير


----------



## islam (13 فبراير 2006)

طيب يا عزيزي ما رأيك في هذا النسخ في التشريع:

1- الله أمر في فترة ان يكون طعام الانسان فقط من النباتات
2- ثم نسخ تلك الشريعة ورخص للانسان كل انواع اللحوم
3- ثم نسخ تلك الشريعة فرخص بعض اللحوم وحرم البعض الآخر.


----------



## My Rock (13 فبراير 2006)

islam قال:
			
		

> طيب يا عزيزي ما رأيك في هذا النسخ في التشريع:
> 
> 1- الله أمر في فترة ان يكون طعام الانسان فقط من النباتات
> 2- ثم نسخ تلك الشريعة ورخص للانسان كل انواع اللحوم
> 3- ثم نسخ تلك الشريعة فرخص بعض اللحوم وحرم البعض الآخر.


 

هات من الاخر


----------



## islam (13 فبراير 2006)

من الآخر هل هذا نسخ ام لا؟


----------



## drpepo (13 فبراير 2006)

لا بالطبع لا


----------



## islam (13 فبراير 2006)

drpepo قال:
			
		

> لا بالطبع لا


هل تقصد ان  :
1- الله أمر في فترة ان يكون طعام الانسان فقط من النباتات
2- ثم نسخ تلك الشريعة ورخص للانسان كل انواع اللحوم
3- ثم نسخ تلك الشريعة فرخص بعض اللحوم وحرم البعض الآخر.

*هل هذا ليس نسخ؟ *
*فما هو النسخ إذاً يا زميلي؟*
*هل عندك تعريف علمي للنسخ نحتكم إليه؟*


----------



## My Rock (14 فبراير 2006)

islam قال:
			
		

> هل تقصد ان :
> 1- الله أمر في فترة ان يكون طعام الانسان فقط من النباتات
> 2- ثم نسخ تلك الشريعة ورخص للانسان كل انواع اللحوم
> 3- ثم نسخ تلك الشريعة فرخص بعض اللحوم وحرم البعض الآخر.
> ...


 
ادعم ردك بالنصوص


----------



## islam (14 فبراير 2006)

*حببي قبل أية نصوص من أي كتاب علينا ان نتفق على معنى صريح للنسخ.*

*هل هذا نسخ ام لا؟* 

1- الله أمر في فترة ان يكون طعام الانسان فقط من النباتات
2- ثم نسخ تلك الشريعة ورخص للانسان كل انواع اللحوم
3- ثم نسخ تلك الشريعة فرخص بعض اللحوم وحرم البعض الآخر.

*نحن نتكلم الآن عن تعريف النسخ. والتعريف لا يحتاج الى نصوص.*
*انت قلت (النسخ في الدين هو الحذف او التغيير)*

**** فهل المثال الذي اعطيتك ينطبق على تعريفك ام لا؟ ****


----------



## رعد (14 فبراير 2006)

الى الاخوة المسلمين المشاركين تتحدثون حول النسخ وتناقشون مشرف المنتدى وتحاولون ان تثبتوا ان النسخ موجود في الانجيل المقدس ولحد الان لم ينتهي النقاش ولكم من المتفق عليه من قبل المسلمين والمسيحيين انه  يوجد نسخ في الاسلام  وان هذ ا كله يحدث بمشيئة الله .

السؤال لماذا لم تذكر في اسماء الله الحسنى كلمة (  *الناسخ  و وايضا كلمة المحب*  ) ولم تضاف  الى بقية الصفات هل الله نسخها 
اذا كان الله ينسخ اياته فيجب ان تكون صفته الناسخ موجودة ولم تنسى اية صفة من صفات الله ولاحظ ان هذه الصفه مهمة جدا لانها  العمود الاساسي الذي يقوم عليها القران

ان موضوع النسخ في قرانكم فضيحة كبرى وان 99% من المسلمين لا يعرفون عن هذا الموضوع هي شئ  نهائيا​


----------



## رعد (14 فبراير 2006)

*اكرر مرة ثانية لماذا لم تذكر كلمة الناسخ  وكلمة المحب في اسماء الله الحسنى ( صفة المحب صفة لا تعرفونها ولهذا   ليست موجودة في كتابكم)*

*ارجوا الرد*​


----------



## islam (14 فبراير 2006)

رعد قال:
			
		

> الى الاخوة المسلمين المشاركين تتحدثون حول النسخ وتناقشون مشرف المنتدى وتحاولون ان تثبتوا ان النسخ موجود في الانجيل المقدس ولحد الان لم ينتهي النقاش ولكم من المتفق عليه من قبل المسلمين والمسيحيين انه يوجد نسخ في الاسلام وان هذ ا كله يحدث بمشيئة الله .
> 
> السؤال لماذا لم تذكر في اسماء الله الحسنى كلمة ( *الناسخ و وايضا كلمة المحب* ) ولم تضاف الى بقية الصفات هل الله نسخها
> اذا كان الله ينسخ اياته فيجب ان تكون صفته الناسخ موجودة ولم تنسى اية صفة من صفات الله ولاحظ ان هذه الصفه مهمة جدا لانها العمود الاساسي الذي يقوم عليها القران
> ...



​
عزيزي لا تشتت الموضوع رجاء. العدل يقتضي ان تضع السؤال في منتداه كما تجبروننا ان لا نكتبة حرف واحد عن المسيحيات في منتدى الاسلميات. وإن شاء الله اجيبك هناك وخذ هذه وردة:give_rose 

نحن الآن نتناقش بطريقة عقلانية. نضع التعريف ثم الامثلة ثم نطبق ذلك على اي كتاب تشاء.
اولاً تعريف النسخ. 
وقد تكرم الزميل بتعرف ذلك كما يلي : *(النسخ في الدين هو الحذف او التغيير)*

وبما ان تعريفه عام كان السؤال هل هذا التعريف ينطبق على هذا المثل أم لا:

1- الله أمر في فترة ان يكون طعام الانسان فقط من النباتات
2- ثم نسخ تلك الشريعة ورخص للانسان كل انواع اللحوم
3- ثم نسخ تلك الشريعة فرخص بعض اللحوم وحرم البعض الآخر.

تحياتي


----------



## drpepo (14 فبراير 2006)

وهل حذف الله اوامره يا استاذ اسلام التى كان وقد سبق قالها في العهد القديم 
لقد جاء السيد المسيح قائلا : ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمــّــــــــــل  والكلام واضخ ان لسيد المسيح لم ينقض العهد القديم


----------



## My Rock (14 فبراير 2006)

islam قال:
			
		

> نحن الآن نتناقش بطريقة عقلانية. نضع التعريف ثم الامثلة ثم نطبق ذلك على اي كتاب تشاء.
> اولاً تعريف النسخ.
> وقد تكرم الزميل بتعرف ذلك كما يلي : *(النسخ في الدين هو الحذف او التغيير)*


 
هذا بمفهوم القرأن يا عزيزي





> وبما ان تعريفه عام كان السؤال هل هذا التعريف ينطبق على هذا المثل أم لا:
> 
> 1- الله أمر في فترة ان يكون طعام الانسان فقط من النباتات
> 2- ثم نسخ تلك الشريعة ورخص للانسان كل انواع اللحوم
> ...


 
اذا انت كنت اصلا بتقول الله نسخ الشريعة و من ثم نسخ مرة اخرى, فأكيد بيكون نسخ بحسب كلامك, اذ انت تدرج فعل النسخ و تنسبه الى الله و تسأل ان كان الله نسخ ام لا

و كأنك تقول, هل فلان قاتل؟

اذ قتل امه
و من ثم قتل زوجته
و من ثم قتل اولاده

و ترجع و تسأل, هل هذا قتل, و هل هو بقاتل؟


حسما للنقاش, هات الادلة و النصوص التي حضرتك بتتكلم عنها, لكي نبحثها و نحللها سويا و نرى ان كان نسخا ام غير ذلك

سلام و نعمة


----------



## رعد (14 فبراير 2006)

*ا*


*ردا على الاشخاص الذين يدعون ان في الكتاب المقدس يوجد فيه  نسخ فاقل لهم:*
* ان الكلام في الأسفار الإلهية نوعان: إخباري وإنشائي. والإنشائي نوعان أيضاً: عقلي ووضعي. فالنسخ لا يصح وقوعه في الإخباري لأنه يستلزم تكذيب رواية مطابقة للواقع, ولا يمكن وقوعه في الإنشائي العقلي، لأنه يستدعي نقض المبادئ الطبيعية التي لا تقبل التغيير كالأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر. وأما الإنشائي الوضعي فالنسخ جائز فيه لإمكان تغيير الفرض بتغيُّر أحوال الزمان والمكان والأشخاص، كالأمر بإقامة الشعائر الدينية في أماكن معيّنة، والنهي عن بعض الأطعمة في أزمنة معلومة. ومن هذا القبيل كان نسخ العهد القديم بالعهد الجديد، فإن هذا النسخ لم ينف أمراً واقعاً، ولا نقض مبدأ طبيعياً، كما قال المسيح: ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل .*
*والعمدة في النسخ عند المسلمين هو النقل الصحيح والتاريخ الصادق لا الرأي والاجتهاد. ولهذا فلسنا ندري على أي سند يستندون في دعواهم بنسخ الكتاب المقدس بالقرآن، مع أن القرآن والأحاديث خالية من الإشارة إلى هذا. صحيح أن القرآن قد ذكر نسخاً، ولكنه نسخ آياته بعضها البعض، لا نسخه هو للكتاب المقدس. فهم مثلاً يقولون إن آية إِنَّ الّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَالّذينَ هَادُوا وَالصَّابِئُونَ وَالنَّصَارَى مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحاً فَلَا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ (سورة المائدة 5: 69) .منسوخة بآية : وَمَنْ يَبْتَغِ غَيْرَ الْإِسْلامِ دِيناً فَلَنْ يُقْبَلَ مِنْهُ وَهُوَ فِي الْآخِرَةِ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ (سورة آل عمران 3: 85) .ولو صحَّ أن المائدة 69 منسوخة بآل عمران 85 كما يقولون، فإننا ننزّه الله تعالى عما يترتب على نسخها، لأنه وهو الذي وسع علمه كل شيء المنزّه عن الخطأ المستلزم التصحيح بالتغيير والتبديل قد وعد من آمن به وباليوم الآخر وعمل صالحاً أن يجزيهم الجزاء الحسن، وأنه لا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون، والله غير مخلف وعده ولو كره المبطلون, فالقول بنسخ هذه الآية لا يأنس إليه العقل، ولا يثبته المنطق لأنه لو ثبت نسخها فقد أخلف الله وعده بالأجر لِمن آمن به وعمل صالحاً، والله عزّ وجلّ منزّه عن الوقوع في مثل هذا العمل المشين.*
*كما يقولون إن آية : لَا إِكْرَاهَ فِي الدِّينِ (سورة البقرة 2: 256) منسوخة بقوله: قَاتِلُوا الّذينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللّهِ وَلاَ بِالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ (سورة التوبة 9: 29) وآية : يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ قُلْ فِيهِمَا إِثْمٌ كَبِيرٌ وَمَنَافِعُ لِلنَّاسِ (سورة البقرة 2: 219) .منسوخة بقوله: إِنَّمَا الْخَمْرُ وَالْمَيْسِرُ وَالْأَنْصَابُ وَالْأَزْلَامُ رِجْسٌ مِنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ فَاجْتَنِبُوهُ (سورة المائدة 5: 90) وهكذا.*
*والنسخ عندهم أنواع ثلاثة: *
*(1) نوع ينسخ تلاوة وحكماً كقول عائشة: كان فيما نزل عشر رضعات معلومات فنُسخن بخمس رضعات معلومات , *
*(2) نوع ينسخ تلاوة لا حكماً كآية: الشيخ والشيخة إذا زنيا فارجموهما البتة نكالاً من الله، والله عزيز حكيم , *
*(3) نوع ينسخ حكماً لا تلاوة كآية: كتب عليكم إذا حضر أحدكم الموت إن ترك خيراً الوصية للوالدين والأقربين بالمعروف حقاً على المتّقين فقد قيل إنها منسوخة بآية: يوصيكم الله في أولادكم وكآية: فأينما تولوا فثمّ وجه الله فقد قيل إنها منسوخة بآية: فولّ وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام .*
*ومن هذا يظهر أن النسخ في الإسلام خاص بآيات القرآن نفسه، ولا علاقة للنسخ بالكتاب المقدس. يثبت ذلك من: *
*(1) عدم ورود شيء عن ذلك في القرآن.*
*(2) عدم إشارة الأحاديث إليه.*
*(3) تصريح القرآن بوجوب اعتماد الكتاب المقدس.*
*(4) تعريف العلماء للنسخ.*
*أولاً: لم ترد في القرآن آيات عن نسخه للكتاب المقدس، وكل ما ورد فيه من آيات النسخ إنما قُصد به القرآن. ومن ذلك قوله: يَمْحُو اللّهُ مَا يَشَاءُ وَيُثْبِتُ (سورة الرعد 13: 39) .وقوله: مَا نَنْسَخْ مِنْ آيَةٍ أَوْ نُنْسِهَا نَأْتِ بِخَيْرٍ مِنْهَا أَوْ مِثْلِهَا (سورة البقرة 2: 106) وقد صرّح المفسّرون أن المقصود بهذا النسخ هو القرآن. قال الرازي ما ملخصه: نزلت هذه الآية رداً على طعن اليهود في الإسلام بقولهم: ألا ترون محمداً يأمر أصحابه بأمر ثم ينهاهم عنه ويأمرهم بخلافه؟ وفسّر البيضاوي هذه الآية أيضاً كتفسير الرازي، مما يدل على أن النسخ الذي ذكره القرآن لا علاقة له بالتوراة والإنجيل.*
*ومن آيات النسخ قوله: وَإِذَا بَدَّلْنَا آيَةً مَكَانَ آيَةٍ وَاللّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا يُنَزِّلُ قَالُوا إِنَّمَا أَنْتَ مُفْتَرٍ بَلْ أَكْثَرُهُمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ (سورة النحل 16: 101). وفسّرها الرازي بقوله: قال ابن عباس: كانت إذا نزلت آية فيها شدة ثم نزلت آية أكثر ليناً منها، قال كفار قريش: والله ما محمد إلا يسخر بأصحابه! اليوم يأمر وغداً ينهى، وإنه لا يقول هذه الأشياء إلا من عند نفسه. فأنزل الله هذه الآية. ويفسرها الجلالان بقولهما: قال الكفار لمحمد: إنما أنت مفتر كذاب تقول من عندك بل أكثرهم لا يعلمون حقيقة القرآن وفائدة النسخ .*
*فالنسخ في القرآن لا علاقة له بالتوراة والإنجيل، وقد صرح بذلك أكبر علماء الإسلام، كالإمام جلال الدين السيوطي الذي قال: إن النسخ مما خصّ الله به هذه الأمة يعني الأمة الإسلامية.*
*ثانياً: لم يرد في الأحاديث شيء عن نسخ التوراة والإنجيل لا بالقرآن ولا بغيره, وقد قال الإمام جلال الدين السيوطي في تفسيره: لا يعتمد في النسخ قول عوام المفسرين، بل ولا اجتهاد المجتهدين من غير نقل صحيح... لأن النسخ يتضمن رفع حكم وإثبات حكم... والمعتمد فيه النقل والتاريخ دون الرأي والاجتهاد .*
*وبما أن القرآن والأحاديث الصحيحة، وأقوال الصحابة لم يأتِ فيها نصّ صريح ولا ضمني عن نسخ الكتاب المقدس بالقرآن، فقد أصبح القول بذلك دعوى باطلة وافتراء على كتاب الله تعالى.*
*ثالثا: صرّح القرآن في كثير من آياته بوجوب اعتماد الكتاب المقدس وقال: إنه إنما جاء مصدقاً لما فيه ومهيمناً عليه. (راجع الباب الثاني، الفصل الثاني كتاب غير محرّف). وفي كل هذا شهادة بعدم نسخه.*
*رابعاً: قال علماء المسلمين إن 225 آية قد نُسخت من القرآن. وقد عرّف علماء الإسلام النسخ بما يبطل الزعم بأن القرآن ناسخ للتوراة والإنجيل، فقد قالوا بما يشبه الإجماع إن النسخ لا يقع إلا على مواضع معيّنة. فقد ذكر الإمام جلال الدين السيوطي في كتاب الإتقان: إن النسخ لا يقع إلا في الأمر والنهي ولو بلفظ الخبر. أمّا الخبر الذي ليس بمعنى الطلب فلا يدخله النسخ، ومنه الوعد والوعيد. وإذا عرفت هذا عرفت فساد صنع من أدخل في النسخ كثيراً من آيات الأخبار والوعد والوعيد.*
​


----------



## maroc (14 فبراير 2006)

عزيزي رعد
ما الذي استخلصت من هذا الموضوع؟ ممكن تلخص النتيجة مشكوراً؟


----------



## My Rock (14 فبراير 2006)

maroc قال:
			
		

> الزميل ,myrock هل اتفقنا ان الله ينسخ كلامه (كلامه عموماً وليس الشريعة)?
> قال الله (اخبز بخرء الانسان) ----> قال الله (اخبز بخرء البقر)
> 
> طبعاً انت تحدثت عن اسباب وحكمة هذا التغيير في كلام الله.
> ...


 
لا اله الا المسيح, هو في ايه يا اخ ماروك؟

ردينا على هذا السؤال اكثر من مرة
http://arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=23360&postcount=11


----------



## maroc (15 فبراير 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> لا اله الا المسيح, هو في ايه يا اخ ماروك؟
> 
> ردينا على هذا السؤال اكثر من مرة
> http://arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=23360&postcount=11


 
نعم رددت على سؤال لم يطرح
رددت عن الحكمة من النسخ والرحمة وندم النبي.
لكنك لم تنفي نسخ الله لكلامه:
قال الله (اخبز بخرء الانسان) ----> قال الله (اخبز بخرء البقر)


----------



## رعد (15 فبراير 2006)

نتيجة للخطأ الذي حدث في النسخ واللصق في برنامج الوورد في  المشاركة السابقة فاني اضيف الفقرة التي حذفت في بداية مشاركتي السابقة وهي كما يلي:
*الكتاب المقدس لم يُنسخ*
*النسخ لغة الإزالة والنقل، فيُقال: نسخت الشمس الظل أي أزالته. ونسخ الكتاب أي نقله عن كتاب آخر حرفاً بحرف. واصطلاحاً رفع الحكم بعد ثبوته. وقد قال المسلمون بجوازه، وأنكره اليهود، ولهذا فإننا نرى عامة المسلمين يقولون: انه على افتراض أن الكتاب المقدس لم يعتره تحريف، وأنه لا يزال صحيحاً حافظاً لقداسة وحيه، فإنه نُسخ بالقرآن.*
*وهذا ولا شك قول لا يسنده دليل ولا يقوم على إثباته برهان.*

(واذا اردتم تفاصيل اكثر عن الموضوع فممكن ان تفتح الرابط ادناه)
http://www.islamyat.150m.com/13.htm

انني لم اقل ان الكتاب المقدس فيه نسخ ولكنني احاول ان اتدرج معهم بالمناقشة واتفق معهم على اشياء حتى وان لم تكن صيحة بالنسبة للكتاب المقدس حتى احاول بالنهاية ان اثبت لهم ان المتاب المقدس ليس فيه نسخ او تحريف.
اني احاول ان اختصر المناقشة بالاتي واعطي ملخصا لما قصدته

ان النسخ في الاخبار ممكن وغير ممكن ولكن كيف؟ ( انا هنا اتكلم بشكل عام)
ان النسخ في الاخبارممكن ان  يحدث  فمثلا حادث تفجيرات لندن ممكن بعد الف سنة تنسخ على يد كاتب او اي شخص عادي  ويقال انها لم تحدث فهذا النسخ حدث بواسطة انسان وايضا ممكن حوادث لم تحدث ويقال بعد مئات السنين انها حدثت. لاحظ هذه النقطة المهمة هنا, احداث حدثت سابقا بواسطة اشخاص ونسخت فيما بعد عن طريق اشخاص اخرون وليس نفس الشخص الذي قام بهذا الحدث ومثال على ذالك الهلوكوست هناك حاليا اناس يحاولون ان ينسخوا هذه الاحداث التي حدثت لليهود اما  لاسباب سياسية او لاية اسباب اخرى اي انه هناك طرفان في هذه المعادلة حدث او خبر حصل من قبل شخص ونسخ من قبل شخص اخر.
وهناك احداث تقال من قبل شخص وتنسخ من قبل الشخص نفسه فالذي يتبادر الى الذهن عندما يصرح هذا الشخص هذه المتناقضات ويعيد ويكررها دائما نقول انه كاذب وغير موثوقا به . 
اذن ان النسخ في الاخبار ممكن ان يحدث لانه بفعل الانسان والانسان تحركه دوافعه ونزواته وامور اخرىوبناءا على هذا يحدث النسخ.


اما الاخبار التي غير ممكن نسخها ابدا اذا حدثت بارادة الله فليس من المعقول وغير الممكن ان ينسخ الله خبرا او حدثا قد حدث بارادته سابقا  اي ان الله لايمكن ان ينسخ كلامه ابدا.

نأتي هنا الى موضوع النسخ في الكتاب المقدس والقرأن .
كما تعرفون ان القرأن فيه ايات كثيرة تقر بصحة الكتاب المقدس ( العهد القديم والجديد) ثم يأتي بايات اخرى هي نسخ للايات التي تقر بصحة الانجيل والتوراة ( صلب المسيح وغيره)

بالله عليك اذا كان الله ينسخ خبر بخبرثاني  وحدث بحدث مناقض له فهل يعتبر هذا الله .

وبما ان النسخ في الاخبار ( على الاقل نحن متفقون على ان النسخ الاخبار في الكتب السماوية )غير جائز
فهذا يعني ان القرأن كتب بواسطة محمد ومعاونيه وانه مهما وصل الانسان من علم لايمكن ان يصل الى مستوى الله وهذا هو الذي حدث مع محمد في كتابة القرأن من تضارب وتناقض عدم تجميع الايات  المنقولة من الكتاب المقدس واستشارات بعض الهراطقة وغيرهم فانه ياتي باية وينسى انه اتى سابقا  باية مناقضه لها ولهذا السبب تجد ان 62% من القران فيه نسخ . واخيرا وحتى يجد مخرجا من هذه المشكلة ماذا فعل انزل اية  جديدة  ( ما ننسخ اية الا واتينا باحسن منها)   وبهذا اصبح القران مجرد ناسخا ومنسوخا لانه لايمكن ان يستمر بنسخ الايات دون ان يدعمها باية تحلل النسخ  واعتقد لو ان ابن نؤاس او امرؤ القيس كتبوا القرأن لكتبوه افضل من محمد. 
اقول للجميع ان العهد الجديد  لم يحدث فيه اي نسخ  (وحتى لا ندخل في مناقشلت كثيرة  ويطول النقاش)  ان يسوع المسيح الفادي قال ما جئت لانقض الناموس ولكن لاكمله واعتقد هذا  يكفي.
اما العهد القديم  حيث ان الكثير من المسلمين يقولون انه فيه نسخ اقول لكم انا هنا لا اتحدث عن نسخ متضمنا ان الله امرهم مرة ان يأكلوا شعيرا  ومرة  ومرة لا ياكلوا حيث ان طبيعة البشر ومسيرة الاحداث قي تلك الفترة كان لها دور في هذا التغيير ولكن انا الذي اتحدث عنه هو ان النسخ هو نسف والغاء وابطال لاحداث واخبار وايات انزلت مسبقا   من عندالله بايات اخرى  انزلت من عند الله ايضا مثلا  يذكر في القران ان المسيحيين هم اهل كتاب وليس مشركين وايضا مصدقا لصحة ما اتى في الانجيل وبعدها و في اية اخرى يقول اقتلوهم وغيرها من الايات ان هذا النسخ الموجود في القران ينزع الله من كل صفاته ويجعله انسان
هل النبي موسى نسخ الايات التي يذكر فيها النبي نوح او اي نبي اخر . اخواني انها قضية خطيرة جدا انها فضيحة وان كنت لاتستحي فافعل ما تشاء (محمد)

ربما قائل يقول لماذا تستشهدون بالقرأن وفي نفس الوقت تقولون عنه انه غير منزل من عند الله اجيبهم   بان القاضي عندما يستجوب المجرم في المحكمة ويسمع اقواله ليس معناه انه يصدقه وانه برئ ولكن من خلال اقواله يتوصل الى الحقيقة( ومن اقوالهم يدانون)

وهنا اقول للذي فهم مشاركتي السابقة بشكل خاطى  انني اقول علنا وصراحة ان الكتاب المقدس لايوجد فيه اي  نسخ عكس ما فهمتم من مشاركتي
وهنا لا يصح ان نقول وشهد شاهدا من اهلها .
احيانا  ان ايصال هذه الامور تاخذ وقتا وجهدا وتتطلب صياغة كلمات جيدة  حتى لا تقبل التاويل فارجوا من جميع المسلمين ان يزوروا الموقع  ادناه حيث هناك العديد من الحوارات التي تبين وتوضح  التناقضات والاختلافات والنسخ في الاسلام وايضا ليطلعوا عن الديانة المسيحية  وبعدها ممكن ان تحكم بنفسك. اخي استخدم عقلك وابحث  ولا تأخذها من فم الغيروسوف تجد الحقيقة وهو ان يسوع هو طريقك للخلاص  وبعدها انا متأكد سوف تصبح مسيحيا او على الاقل سوف تحتقر دينك كليا   
http://www.islameyat.com/arabic/derasat/derasat.htm


----------



## islam (15 فبراير 2006)

الزميل رعد الموضوع ليس عن نسخ القرآن للكتاب المقدس. فليتك تقرأ كلام القمص إبراهيم لوقا جيداً قبل نقله. 
وما نقلته انت هو من كتاب المسيحية في الإسلام الفصل الثالث: الكتاب المقدس لم يُنسخ.

ثانياً انت تناقش نفسك لانكم لغيت 4 مداخلات جاء فيها هذا الكلام للقمص إبراهيم لوقا.

*(( وأما الإنشائي الوضعي فالنسخ جائز فيه لإمكان تغيير الفرض بتغيُّر أحوال الزمان والمكان والأشخاص، كالأمر بإقامة الشعائر الدينية في أماكن معيّنة، والنهي عن بعض الأطعمة في أزمنة معلومة. ومن هذا القبيل كان نسخ العهد القديم بالعهد الجديد، فإن هذا النسخ لم ينف أمراً واقعاً، ولا نقض مبدأ طبيعياً، كما قال المسيح: ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل ))*

*هل كلام القمص إبراهيم لوقا اصبح من اسباب الحذف؟*

*شالوم.*


----------



## islam (15 فبراير 2006)

يا سيد رعد لو عندكم شجاعة ادبية دعنا نتناقش بالدليل والبرهان وبدون حذف.
اما ان تناقش نفسك فهذا مثير للشفقة.


----------



## رعد (15 فبراير 2006)

عزيزي اسلام انت اذا تريد ان تتناقش في هذا الموضوع فانه موضوع تتداخل فيه عدة مواضيع ولكن اذا اردت الاجابة عن الاسئلة التي تدور بخاطرك فانا اعطيت لك موقع فيمكن ان تتصفحه وستلقى انت وغيرك جميع الاجابات التي تريدها لاننا  وحسب رأى الشخصي ان المنتدى ممكن ان يناقش موضوع شرح اية او ما معنى كلمة اما موضوع النسخ والتحريف وغيره فممكن كما قلت لك ان تتصفح الانترنت على الموقع الذي ذكرته لكم لانه جهد وبحوث لاشخاص عبر مرور الزمن وضعت جاهزه للتطلعوا عليها واذا عندك اي سؤال فممكن ان تسأل .
وكما قلت لك فانك ستسمع ما لايسرك ولم تسمع عنها في حياتك لانه يقال لكم لا تسألوا عن الاشياء التي تشكك في دينكم (انه اسلام بالوراثه شئت ام ابيت)   امور يخجل منها الانسان فكيف تريد منه ان يؤمن بها وسوف تعرف انك على وهم كبير .

عزيزي ليس  فقط موضوع النسخ  الذي يوخذ كماخذ على الاسلام ولكن هناك امور كثيرة 
لا يقبلها العقل والتي تضع على محمد والاسلام علامة استفهام كبيرة  مثلا لماذا المسلم يصلي باتجاه الكعبة هل الله موجود فقط بهذا الاتجاه لماذا يجب ان يرتل القران بالعربية هل ان الله لا يفهم الا العربية ولوكان كذالك فانا اتحدث العربية والانكليزية فيعني انني افهم احسن من الله.

ايها المسلم كل هذه الامور من نسخ وتحريف وغيرها هي كلها امور متداخلة ولا يمكن مناقشتها كلا على حدى ولكن النتيجه كلها تصب في  ان الشيطان هو الذي كتب القران


----------



## islam (15 فبراير 2006)

عزيزي إن كان الحق معك فلما كل هذا الحف والتهرب؟ غريب تخشى من الحوار وتقول اني لا اريد ان اسمع ما يسيئني؟ الموضوع بسيط وانت من جاء بمضوع آخر لا علاقة له بالحالي. ومع ذلك انا مستعد ان رد على كل نقطة جائت في ما نقلته. فهل ستخشى من ردي على الاسلاميات. ولا افهم



> (انه اسلام بالوراثه شئت ام ابيت) امور يخجل منها الانسان فكيف تريد منه ان يؤمن بها وسوف تعرف انك على وهم كبير


اذاً من أي شيء تخشى؟

لنبدأ بكلام القمص إبراهيم لوقا الذي يصنف *الأسفار الإلهية الى ثلاثة:*


*أسفار إلهية إخبارية*
*أسفار إلهية إنشائية عقلية*
*أسفار إلهية إنشائية وضعية.*

من منها يجوز فيها النسخ في كتابك؟


----------



## St Christopher (15 فبراير 2006)

استاذ ماركو: ليتك تقول لى من اين اتيت بتفسير معنى الناسخ و المنسوخ لانك اخطأت فى تفسير المعنى و تعال سويا نقرأ معنى الكلمة فى معاجم اللغة العربية و ما قاله علماء الاسلام عن معنى الناسخ و المنسوخ.
[*كلمة نَسَخَ*] في قواميس اللغة العربية معناها*: أزال، أو أبطل*. وهذا بالطبع غيْرُ المعنى المعروف وهو أن ينسخ كتابا أي ينقل صورة منه. وقد جاء في المعجم الوسيط لمجمع اللغة العربية بالقاهرة (ص 917) "نسخ الشيء أي *أزاله*، ويقال نسخ الله الآية: أي أزال حكمها، وفي التنزيل العزيز: {ما *ننسخ* من آية أو ننسها نأت بخير منها أو مثلها} ويقال نسخ الحاكم الحكم أو القانون: أي *أبطله*.
هذا بالنسبة للكلمة فى اللغة العربية اما فى حكم الفقه فلنرى معا ما قاله علماء الاسلام عن معناها:
*الامام النسفي* (الجزء الأول ص116) تفسير النسخ هو* التبديل*، *وانتهاء الحكم* الشرعي.
وهناك مفهوم آخر للنسخ أوضحته* (سورة الرعد آية 39) *التي تقول*: "يمحو الله ما يشاء*" وقد علق على هذه الآية الباحث الإسلامي الكبير سيد القمني في كتابه الضخم (الإسلاميات ص 568) قائلا: وهنا ما يشير ليس فقط إلى الاستبدال، بل إلى *محو آيات* بعينها.
*ـ ونقل ابن كثير فى تفسيره ( ج1 ص 104 ) عن ابن جرير تعليقاً على الآية "[ ماننسخ من آية ] قوله أى : نُحوِّل الحلالَ حراماً، والحرامَ حلالاً، والمباحَ محظوراً، والمحظورَ مباحاً."*
هذا هو مفهوم الناسخ والمنسوخ أي إلغاء الآيات وتبديلها بآيات أخرى تجعل من الحلال حراما ومن الحرام حلالا فلا تقول انه تغيير جزئى لانه تغيير كلى سواء بالحذف او بتحليل المحرم او تحريم المحلل


----------



## islam (15 فبراير 2006)

الزميل St Christopher اعتقد ان الاخ ماروك قال تغيير جزئي او كلي. ولو لديك اعتراض على النسخ في الاسلام فسأكون سعيداً ان ارد عليك في منتدى الاسلاميات هذا هو قانونكم وانتم تحبون العدل.

الآن نناقش المسيحيات وكلام القمص إبراهيم لوقا الذي يصنف *الأسفار الإلهية الى ثلاثة:*

*أسفار إلهية إخبارية* 
*أسفار إلهية إنشائية عقلية* 
*أسفار إلهية إنشائية وضعية.*
من منها يجوز فيها النسخ في كتابك؟


----------



## رعد (15 فبراير 2006)

ايها المسلم لم ولن اهرب ولكني نصحتك ان تختصر وقتك وجهدك حتى تصل الى طرق الخلاص بسرعة لات اي تاخير ولو دقيقة واحدة ممكن ان تضيع منك فرصة الخلاص لان الاعمار بيد الله ارجوا ان لاتخاف من ان تنكشف الحقيقة امامك و اقول لك مرة ثانية *ابحث* في الموقع الذي اشرت اليه ثم *فكر* بالكلام  سوف *تجد  خلاصك*


----------



## islam (15 فبراير 2006)

بما أنك لا تريد الجواب على سؤال بسيط  كهذا لنترك القمص إبراهيم لوقا يرد:

الكتاب المقدس في ثلاثة انواع:


*أسفار إلهية إخبارية*
*أسفار إلهية إنشائية عقلية*
*أسفار إلهية إنشائية وضعية.*
والنوع الاخير من الاسفار قال عنه القمص إبراهيم لوقا :

*وأما الإنشائي الوضعي فالنسخ جائز فيه لإمكان تغيير الفرض بتغيُّر أحوال الزمان والمكان والأشخاص، كالأمر بإقامة الشعائر الدينية في أماكن معيّنة، والنهي عن بعض الأطعمة في أزمنة معلومة. ومن هذا القبيل كان نسخ العهد القديم بالعهد الجديد، فإن هذا النسخ لم ينف أمراً واقعاً، ولا نقض مبدأ طبيعياً، كما قال المسيح: ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل *


فهل سحذف كلام علمائك؟


----------



## رعد (15 فبراير 2006)

الظاهر انك لم تفهمني بشكل جيد  وساعيدها عليك لاخر مرة عسى ان تفهم ان كمسيحي اعيش في دولة عربية اعرف عن دينكم المزعوم كل شئ لاننا اينما نمشي نسمع الاذان رغما عنا وايضا في المدرسة تدرس اياتكم ويدرس القران  ما قوله لك انك لاتعرف المسيحية بشكل جيد ما تعرفه وهو ما رضعته لك امك في الصغر من كره للمسيحيين و ان المسيحيون كفار  سوف يذهبون النار يعني بالمعنى غسيل مخ فانت تحاول ان تطرح مسألة وانت جاهل بها تاخذ نصا من الكناب المقدس وتطرح اسئلة وانت لا تفقه بالكتاب المقدس  اي شئ فانا  اعطيتك رابط وقلت لك تصفحه واصغي اليه وبعد ذالك لو بقي لديك اي استفسار فممكن ان تسأل .

الا  تعلم ان الذي يخاف منه هولاء انصاف الجهلاء اي كالرجل الذي يعرف فقط ان يستعمل لوحة مفاتيح الكومبيوتر في الطباعة وعندما ياتي شخصا ويسأله هل تعرف ان تصلح لي الكومبيوتر فيقول له نعم وبالنهاية سوف يدمر الجهاز هذا المثال ينطبق عليك فهذا هو حديث نصف الطرشان لايصل به الى نتيجه


----------



## رعد (15 فبراير 2006)

اقصد انصاف المتعلمين وليس انصاف الجهلاء هذا للتصحيح


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (15 فبراير 2006)

*أخبار الناسخ و المنسوخ فى دين الناكح المن&#160*

*يظن كثير من المحمديين اتباع النكاح أننا فى اعتراضنا على نظرية الناسخ و المنسوخ فى مؤلفات الناكح *
*المنكوح أننا نتدخل فيما لا يعنينا و نستنكر من حيث المبدا فكرة الناسخ و المنسوخ ذاتها على اعتبار ان *
*النسخ ليس من فعل الآلهة الحقيقية و الحقيقة يا اخوتى اننا لا نحارب فكر الناسخ و المنسوخ دفاعا عن *
*اللات إله المحمديين ناكحين كانو ام منكوحين إذ أننا جميعا نعرف ان إله المحمديين إله وثنى و ما ألفه *
*نبيه الكاذب و اسماه بالقرآن على وزن الفعلان من مادة قرأ لغو فارغ لغى به الناكح المنكوح ليبرر طمعه *
*فى نساء الغبير و مال الغير و يبرر به رضوخه اذا رضخ و غدره اذ غدر و كفره اذ كفر و قهره اذ قهر و *
*كدة تسليك و كدة توليع(موضوع كدة تسليك و كدة توليع له حديث آخر)*
*بل اننا يا إخوتى نهاجم فكرة الناسخ و المنسوخ دفاعا عن ارواحنا نحن و نحن نجاولر الوحش المحمدى *
*المجرم المفترس فى حياتنا اليومية فمن المعروف ان محمد مؤلف القرآن كان فى فترات ضعفه يتزلف الى *
*النصارى و اليهود يبوس القدم و و يبدى الندم لأنه كان آملا فى الحصول على أموالا منهم على سبيل *
*القروض الحسنة فى مبدا الامر يستعين بها فى تكوين عصابته الارهابية المجرمة و كان يجاملهم بل و *
*يجامل من توسم فيه الثراء من الوثنيين العرب فى ما يؤلفه من القرآن فى ذلك الوقت بينما يضمر لهم *
*النية فى الابادة و القتل عندما تنتهى حاجته لمالهم او عندما تقوى أنيابه و تطول لدرجة تجعله يستطيع *
*ان يبيدهم عن بكرة ابيهم و يحصل على مالهم كله و نساءهم لمناكحتها بدلا من ان يشاركهم فى مالهم و *
*يكف طمعه عن نساءهم و لكن لما لم يجد منهم نفس قدر السذاجة الذى يرضى طمعه إنقلب عليهم فيما *
*يؤلف من قرآن و أمر اتباعه النكيحين الارهابيين بقتلهم و ابادتهم عن بكرة ابيهم و و سبئ نساءهم *
*للمناكحتهن و يجعل منهن ملكا يمينه و صفايا له *
*لذلك نجد النصارى الذين تركهم الرب ليد الوحش المسلم فسقطت اوطانهم ضحية للاحتلال الاستيطانى *
*الارهابى لهذا الوحش المجرم يحاولون صباح مساء تذكير المحمديين ب الآيات التى الفها محمد فى *
*لحظات ضعفه و تزلفه لهم و ينكرون فكرة الناسخ و المنسوخ و يحاربونها بقولهم ان معنى قبول *
*المحمديين بفكرة الناسخ و المنسوخ فى فكر الناكح المنكوح أن اله المسلمين اللات يناقض نفسه و *
*يتراجع عن عهوده و يجهل بالمستقبل و ينقلب فى رغباته و غاياته منقلبات حادة و يحاولون دحض مبدأ *
*الناسخ و المنسوخ فى فكر الناكح المنكوح فى محاولة للنجاة بحياتهم و مالهم و عقارهم و اطفالهم و *
*نساءهم من شر الوحش المحمدى بينما نجد الإرهابيين المحمديين يتمسكون ايما تمسك بنظرية الناسخ و *
*المنسوخ و بأن اللات مؤلف القرآن الحقيقى بحسب اعتقادهم قد نسخ كل تلك الآيات أى وفقا لتعريف ابن *
*كثير حول حلالها حراما و حرامها حلالا و مباحها محظور و محظورها مباح!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*و يؤكدون أن الآيات الناسخة فقط هى التى يجب التعامل بها مع هؤلاء النصارى الكفرة مع اعتبار الآيات *
*المنسوخة كأن لم تكن و تلك الىيات الناسخة آيات شيطانية اجرامية رهيبة و فيما يلى عينة منها:*
*ال عمران " وَمَنْ يَبْتَغِ غَيْرَ الاسْلامِ دِينًا فَلَنْ يُقْبَلَ مِنْهُ وَهُوَ فِي الْآخِرَةِ مِنْ الْخَاسِرِينَ(85) " .*
*انفال " إِذْ يُوحِي رَبُّكَ إِلَى الْمَلَائِكَةِ أَنِّي مَعَكُمْ فَثَبِّتُوا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا سَأُلْقِي فِي قُلُوبِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا الرُّعْبَ فَاضْرِبُوا *
*فَوْقَ الْأَعْنَاقِ وَاضْرِبُوا مِنْهُمْ كُلَّ بَنَانٍ(12 " *
*انفال " فَلَمْ تَقْتُلُوهُمْ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ قَتَلَهُمْ وَمَا رَمَيْتَ إِذْ رَمَيْتَ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ رَمَى وَلِيُبْلِيَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ مِنْهُ بَلَاءً حَسَنًا إِنَّ *
*اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ(17) *
*انفال " وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لَا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ كُلُّهُ لِلَّهِ فَإِنْ انتَهَوْا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ(39) " *
*"و أعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من القوة و رباط الخيل ترهبون به عدو الله و عدوكم" أرهب يرهب ارهاباً فهو *
*إرهابى!*
*انفال " يَاأَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ حَرِّضْ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَلَى الْقِتَالِ إِنْ يَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ عِشْرُونَ صَابِرُونَ يَغْلِبُوا مِائَتَيْنِ وَإِنْ يَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ *
*مِائَةٌ يَغْلِبُوا أَلْفًا مِنْ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِأَنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ لَا يَفْقَهُونَ(65)الْآنَ خَفَّفَ اللَّهُ عَنكُمْ وَعَلِمَ أَنَّ فِيكُمْ ضَعْفًا فَإِنْ يَكُنْ *
*مِنْكُمْ مِائَةٌ صَابِرَةٌ يَغْلِبُوا مِائَتَيْنِ وَإِنْ يَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ أَلْفٌ يَغْلِبُوا أَلْفَيْنِ بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ مَعَ الصَّابِرِينَ(66)*
*بقرة " وَقَاتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ الَّذِينَ يُقَاتِلُونَكُمْ وَلَا تَعْتَدُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ(190)وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ حَيْثُ *
*ثَقِفْتُمُوهُمْ وَأَخْرِجُوهُمْ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَخْرَجُوكُمْ وَالْفِتْنَةُ أَشَدُّ مِنْ الْقَتْلِ وَلَا تُقَاتِلُوهُمْ عِنْدَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ حَتَّى *
*يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِيهِ فَإِنْ قَاتَلُوكُمْ فَاقْتُلُوهُمْ كَذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الْكَافِرِينَ(191) فَإِنْ انتَهَوْا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ *
*رَحِيمٌ(192)وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لَا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ لِلَّهِ فَإِنْ انتَهَوْا فَلَا عُدْوَانَ إِلَّا عَلَى *
*الظَّالِمِينَ(193)الشَّهْرُ الْحَرَامُ بِالشَّهْرِ الْحَرَامِ وَالْحُرُمَاتُ قِصَاصٌ فَمَنْ اعْتَدَى عَلَيْكُمْ فَاعْتَدُوا عَلَيْهِ بِمِثْلِ مَا *
*اعْتَدَى عَلَيْكُمْ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الْمُتَّقِينَ(194)*
*ال عمران " سَنُلْقِي فِي قُلُوبِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا الرُّعْبَ بِمَا أَشْرَكُوا بِاللَّهِ مَا لَمْ يُنَزِّلْ بِهِ سُلْطَانًا وَمَأْوَاهُمْ النَّارُ *
*وَبِئْسَ مَثْوَى الظَّالِمِينَ(151)" . *
*ال عمران " وَقَاتَلُوا وَقُتِلُوا لَأُكَفِّرَنَّ عَنْهُمْ سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ وَلَأُدْخِلَنَّهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ ثَوَابًا مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ *
*وَاللَّهُ عِنْدَهُ حُسْنُ الثَّوَابِ(195)*
*نساء " فَلْيُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ الَّذِينَ يَشْرُونَ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا بِالْآخِرَةِ وَمَنْ يُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَيُقْتَلْ أَوْ يَغْلِبْ *
*فَسَوْفَ نُؤْتِيهِ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا(74) وَمَا لَكُمْ لَا تُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَالْمُسْتَضْعَفِينَ مِنْ الرِّجَالِ وَالنِّسَاءِ *
*وَالْوِلْدَانِ الَّذِينَ يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا أَخْرِجْنَا مِنْ هَذِهِ الْقَرْيَةِ الظَّالِمِ أَهْلُهَا وَاجْعَل لَنَا مِنْ لَدُنْكَ وَلِيًّا وَاجْعَل لَنَا مِنْ لَدُنْكَ *
*نَصِيرًا(75)الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ الطَّاغُوتِ فَقَاتِلُوا أَوْلِيَاءَ *
*الشَّيْطَانِ إِنَّ كَيْدَ الشَّيْطَانِ كَانَ ضَعِيفًا(76) أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ قِيلَ لَهُمْ كُفُّوا أَيْدِيَكُمْ وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَآتُوا الزَّكَاةَ *
*فَلَمَّا كُتِبَ عَلَيْهِمْ الْقِتَالُ إِذَا فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمْ يَخْشَوْنَ النَّاسَ كَخَشْيَةِ اللَّهِ أَوْ أَشَدَّ خَشْيَةً وَقَالُوا رَبَّنَا لِمَ كَتَبْتَ عَلَيْنَا *
*الْقِتَالَ لَوْلَا أَخَّرْتَنَا إِلَى أَجَلٍ قَرِيبٍ قُلْ مَتَاعُ الدُّنْيَا قَلِيلٌ وَالْآخِرَةُ خَيْرٌ لِمَنْ اتَّقَى وَلَا تُظْلَمُونَ فَتِيلًا(77)*
*توبة " قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلَا بِالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَلَا يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلَا يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ *
*مِنْ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ(29) " .*
*توبة " يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ يَلُونَكُمْ مِنْ الْكُفَّارِ وَلْيَجِدُوا فِيكُمْ غِلْظَةً وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ *
*الْمُتَّقِينَ(123) .*
*آية السيف فى سورة التوبة(5)"فإذا ما انسلخت الاشهر الحرم فإقتلوا المشركين حيث وجدتموهم و خذوهم *
*و احصروهم و إقعدوا لهم كل مرصد"*
*و مع ذلك فلا يصاب غير الساذج منا بالعجب حينما يرى الدعاة الاسلاميين و قد حولوا كعبتهم من مكة *
*الى باريس و لندن و واشنطن و استوكهولم و قد أنقلبوا على نظرية الناسخ و المنسوخ و عادوا ليتاجروا *
*بالآيات المنسوخة التى صار حلالها حراما و حرامها حلالا و مباحها محظور و محظورها مباح (وفقا *
*لتعريف ابن كثير للمعنى الفقهى لكلمة نسخ) فى محاولة لتضليل و لو أمكن المختارين *
*و قد قلتها من قبل و سأضطر لان أعيدها مرارا و تكرارا و هى ان العالم الحر لم يعد ينفس السذاجة و *
*الجهل بعقلية الشر المحمدية التى كان عليها قبل 11سبتمبر فأنا و الحق يقال اول مرة فى حياتى قرأت *
*فيها عن نظرية الناسخ و المنسوخ كان مقالة مترجمة للانجليزية من صحيفة لو موند ديبلوماتيك الفرنسية *
*يشرح فيها تلك النظرية فالعالم الآن يعرف ان 114 آية تدعو الى العفو و الإعراض و الصبر و الإقساط *
*و كظم الغيظ قد تم نسخها بآية واحدة و هى آية السيف فى سورة التوبة(5)"فإذا ما انسلخت الاشهر *
*الحرم فإقتلوا المشركين حيث وجدتموهم و خذوهم و احصروهم و إقعدوا لهم كل مرصد" و نص الآية كما *
*نرى صريح لا يحتمل التبريرات المختلقة من نوعية اذا كانوا خرسٌ لا يردون على إفتراءاتنا بإذن اللات *
*على دين الحق فنجادلهم بالتى هى احسن اما اذا ظلموا فيجب عند هذه الحالة ان نجزرهم جزرا و نمزقهم *
*إربا و نسرق مالهم و نخرجهم من ديارهم و نسبى نساءهم لنمارس معهن النكاح الحلال الزلال رزقا طيبا لا *
*ربا و لا ريبة*
*و لكن للأسف الآية لا تحتمل هذه الحلول الوسط لذلك ففى هذه الحالة ينقسم المحمديين *
*قسم صريح مثل اسامة بن لادن قبل الهزائم المتعددة التى لقيها اخيرا و قسم مثل على جمعة و محمد *
*عمارة و محمد الطيب من أنصار نظرية" خاطبوا النصارى الكفرة على قدر عقولهم حتى نضلهم و نسقطهم *
*فى الضلالة المحمدية" فإذا بهم لا يأتون على ذكر الآيات الناسخة و يتمسكون بالآيات المنسوخة(التى صار *
*حلالها حراما و حرامها حلالا و مباحها محظورا و محظورها مباحا وفقا لتعريف ابن كثير لكلمة نسخ) و هم *
*اول العالمين بأن حلالها قد اصبح حراما و حرامها قد أصبح حلالا و مباحها محظور و محظورها مباحا *
*بحيث يظهر المحمديين مساكين ينشرون الجمال و السلام فتحقق فى نبيهم نبوءة الكتاب المقدس عنه فى *
*قوله "إحترزوا من الانبياء الكذبة الذين يأتوكم بثياب الحملان و لكنهم من داخل ذئاب خاطفة.من ثمارهم *
*تعرفونهم . هل يجتنون من الشوك عنبا او من الحسك تينا؟؟"متى 7 : 15و16 *
*"كان ايضا فى الشعب انبياء كذبة كما سيكون فيكم ايضا. معلمون كذبة الذين يدسون بدع هلاك و إذ هم *
*ينكرون الرب الذى اشتراهم يجلبون على انفسهم هلاكا سريعا و سيتبع كثيرون تهلكاتهم الذين بسببهم *
*يُجَدَف على طريق الحق و هم فى الطمع يتجرون بكم بأقوال مصطنعة" 2بط 2 : 1و2و3*
*" لان مثل هؤلاء هم رسل كذبة فعلة ماكرون مغيرون شكلهم الى شبه رسل المسيح و لا عجب لأن الشيطان *
*نفسه يغير شكله الى شبه ملاك نور فليس عظيما إن كان خدامه ايضا يغيرون شكلهم كخدام للبر الذين *
*نهايتهم تكون حسب اعمالهم" 2 كو 11 : 13و14و15*
*أحد السادة النكيحين يصر على ان يقرر النصارى الكفرة اجمعين بتعريفه المغلوط لكلمة "نسخ" لا أعلم *
*لماذا ..........و كأنه بذلك سينكر عن مؤلف القرآن تضارب اقواله و احكامه التى كان يؤلفها بحسب *
*الاحوال و الاحتياجات الظرفية فى حين ان مؤلف القرآن عندما أخذ فى تأليف قرآنه لم يكن يتصور ان قرآنه *
*الاريب سيدون فى مصاحف متضاربة متخالفة و تحدث بسبب التضارب فيه حروبا ضروسا بين اتباع *
*النكاح حروبا أكلت الاخضر و اليابس و ابادت من اتباع النكاح من ابادت راحمة الانسانية جمعاء من *
*ملايين الارهابيين كانوا سيضافون لتعداد الذين قالوا إنا ارهبنا و سنرهب *
*و نعود لمعنى " نسخ" و هو فى القاموس المحيط باب النون فصل السين و جزء الخاء و المادة نسخ : *
*نسخ الشيئ أى نقله بحرفه بغية أن يصطنع منه صورة تماثله بحرفه يحفظها و الناسخ و النساخ هو من *
*صناعته نقل الكتب و الوثائق بحرفها لإصطناع صور منها . هذا هو معنى نسخ فى اللغة العربية اى ان *
*النسخ هو ما يعرف فى الانكليزية النصرانية التنصيرية اليهودية الصهيونية الكافرة ب COPYING و *
*العياذ باللات و هو طبعا معنى لا يفسر مطلقا معنى الكلمة ذاتها الوارد فى الآية 106 من سورة البقرة *
*التى تنص على " ما ننسخ من آية اية نٌنْسِها ؟ ؛ نأتى بخير منها او مثلها !!!" *
*أما عن تعريف ابن كثير لكلمة "نسخ" فى تفسيره الشهير فى الجزء الاول منه صفحة 114 فجاء تعريفه *
*كالتالى " نسخ الآية اى حول الحلالها حراما و حرامها حلالا و مباحها محظورا و محظورها مباحاً."*
*أما ما الحاجة التى بدرت لدى مؤلف القرآن لفرضية النسخ اصلا فهو تبريره تضاربه فى احكامه و *
*اوامره بل و ايضا تبريره ضياع و فقد الكثير من القرآن الذى هو يزعم انه له من الحافظين؟ فى قوله فى *
*سورة البقرة الآية 106 " ما ننسخ من آية او ننسها؛ناتى بخير منها أو مثلها!!!!!" لذلك فقد وجد إبن *
*كثير نفسه واضعا لتعريف جديد لمعنى كلمة نسخ الشيئ و هو التعريف الفقهى للكلمة و هو أبْطَلَه أى *
*جعل ما كان حقا به باطلا أى ألغى عنه الحجية و الحقية و الاعتداد بحيث يصبح حلاله حرام و محظوره *
*مباح و مباحه محظور وفقا لنص تفسير ابن كثير الجزء الاول صفحة 104 و هو ما يعرف فى الانكليزية *
*النصرانية التنصيرية اليهودية الصهيونية الكافرة بinvalidate و العياذ باللات هذا و اللات و أكبر و *
*العزى و هبل و مناة أعلم*
*فقد وجد محمد نفسه مضطرا تلك المرحلة من مراحل حياته التى ألف فيها تلك الآية مضطرا لأن يبرر *
*تحويله للذين اوتوا الكتاب الى اكثر اناس عداوة للذين آمنوا و الذين يجب ان نتعارف معهم الى الذين *
*يجب ان نجزرهم جزرا و نمزقهم اربا و نحتل اوطانهم و نخرجهم و ديارهم و نستجلب منهم الجزية عن يد *
*صاغرين*
*فكانت الآية 106من سورة البقرة و التى قال فيها محمد " ما ننسخ من آية او ننسها ناتى بخير منها او *
*مثلها!!!!!!!!" و بعد ان فسر ابن كثير فى هذه الآية معنى النسخ (سبق ان وضحنا كلا من معنى الكلمة *
*لغويا قبل تأليف تلك الآية و معناها فقهيا بعد تأليف تلك الآية) مضطرا لأن يفسر المقصود بالتنسية( لغويا *
*التنسية هى الاجبار على النسيان)و قد فسر ابن كثير الكلمة فى تفسيره الشهير فى الجزء الاول صفحة *
*104 أن التنسية هنا هدفها وقاية اللات شر اضطراره لنسخ الآية فينسيها لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل *
*ان يدونها !!! و نقل لنا الاحاديث التالية ليؤكد كلامه *
*(1) عن جرير عن الحسن رضى الله عنهما هذا قال و ذاك اكد "أن النبى صلى الله عليه و سلم قرأ قرآنا ثم *
*نسيه "؟؟*
*(2)عن ابن عباس رضى الله عنه قال"كان مما ينزل على النبى صلى الله عليه و سلم الوحى بالليل و ينساه *
*بالنهار"؟؟*
*(3)فى صحيح البخارى حديث رقم 5092 عن ام المؤمنين عائشة رضى الله عنها و ارضاها قالت" سمع *
*رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم رجلا يقرأ فى سورة بالليل فقال صلى الله عليه و سلم< يرحمه الله لقد *
*اذكرنى آية كذا و آية كذا كنت قد نسيتها من سورة كذا و سورة كذا>"!!!!!!!!!!! أى ان القرآن لولا هذا *
*الرجل كان سيدون ناقصا للآيتين الذين نسيهما رسول اللات نسيانا طبيعيا بدون معجزة الهية و تذكرهما *
*بسبب هذا الرجل يرحمه اللات*
*(4)ففى صحيح مسلم حديث 1874 جاء التالى : عن ام المؤمنين عائشة رضى الله عنها و ارضاها قالت" *
*كان النبى صلى الله عليه و سلم يسمع قراءة رجل فى المسجد فقال<رحمه الله فقد أذكرنى آية كنت *
*أنسيتها!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" فهل اللات الذى يزعم انه لذكره حافظا قد فشل فى حفظ ذكره المزعوم فى عقل *
*محمد ليلة*
*لذلك نجد ان ابن عباس قد حرّف الحديث فى تفسيره و جعل الرسول قد تم إنساؤه الآية بفعل القدرة الربانية *
*حتى لا يضطر اللات لنسخ الآية (أى ان يحول حلالها حراما و حرامها حلالا و مباحها محظور و محظورها *
*مباح بإذن اللات)*
*بينما أراد ابن كثير ان يخفف من وطأة هذه الحقائق على ايمان المحمديين فقال فى الجزء الاول من *
*تفسيره و فى صفحة103 *

*بقية المداخلة بأسفل ....................................تابعها من فضلك*


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (15 فبراير 2006)

*أخبار الناسخ و المنسوخ فى دين الناكح المن&#160*

*بينما أراد ابن كثير ان يخفف من وطأة هذه الحقائق على ايمان المحمديين فقال فى الجزء الاول من *
*تفسيره و فى صفحة103 *
*عن قتادة رضى الله عنه قال" كان الله عز و جل ينسى نبيه صلى الله عليه و سلم ما شاء و ينسخ ما يشاء"*
*كل ما سبق يجعلنا نتساءل هل كان النسخ أى قلب الآية- بجعل حلالها حراما و حرامها حلالا و محظورها *
*مباحا و مباحها محظور - حدثا عارضا فى مسيرة تأليف القرآن فى حياة محمد و هذا سؤال هام جدا اذ ان *
*حياة محمد مرت بمنقلبات دراماتيكية من حياته فى مكة قبل ادعاؤه النبوة كخادم عند خديجة و محاولته *
*الانضمام لطائفة اشراف قريش ثم ادعاؤه النبوة و رفض قريش لها ثم فراره الى يثرب و اتخاذه منها *
*منطلقا لاعمال السرقة و قطع الطريق ضد أشراف قريش و هناك مالأ النصارى و اليهود و تودد اليهم و *
*تزلف اليهم حتى استطاع ان يستغل النزاع بين قبيلتى الاوس و الخزرج ليحكم قبضته على يثرب ثم *
*انقلابه على من كان يتزلف اليهم و يتودد اليهم من قبل ثم مرحلة الاضطرار للرضوخ لاشراف قريش و *
*توقيع عهد مذل مهين له و هو فى مرحلة ضعف ثم غدره بمعاهديه و انقضاضه عليهم و احتلاله مكة ثم *
*مرحلة الوفود و احكام القبضة ثم مرحلة انهياره صحيا و موته*
*و الاجابة لا لم يكن الناسخ و المنسوخ حدثا عارضا بل كان هو القاعدة و ما يخالفها هو الشذوذ و كما *
*كان محمد يمر بمنقلبات فى حياته كان فكر القرآن و محتواه القيمى يمر بنفس المنقلبات الحادة *
*الدراماتيكية لذلك فقد يتفاجا البعض ان من بين سور القرآن الذى اعاد تأليفة زيد بن ثابت فى عهد *
*عثمان سنة 35هجرية فى دمشق و البالغ عددها 114 سورة هناك 43فقط لا غير كانت مطهرة من *
*تضارب الناسخ و المنسوخ بينما كانت الغلبية العظمى من سور القرآن غارقة فى هذا المستنقع فهناك *
*ستة سور ناسخة جاءت لتنسخ ما قبلها( تقلب آياتها بجعل حلالها حراما و حرامها حلالا و محظورها *
*مباحا و مباحها محظورا) و تلك السور هى الفتح و الحشر و المنافقين و التغابن و الطلاق و الأعلى و *
*هناك اربعين سورة جاءت منسوخة ليست لها اى قيمة اذ ان آياتها قد قلبت و صار حلالها حراما و *
*حرامها حلالا ومحظورها مباحا و مباحها محظورا و تلك السور هى الانعام و الاعراف و يونس و هود و *
*الرعد و الحجر و النحل و الاسراء و الكهف و طه و المؤمنون و النمل و القصص و العنكبوت و الروم و *
*لقمان و المضاجع و الملائكة و الصافات و صاد و الزخرف و الدخان و الجاثية و الحقاف و محمد و قاف و *
*النجم والقمر و الامتحان و نون و المعارج و المدثر و القيامة و الانسان و عبس و الطارق و الغاشية و *
*التين و الكافرون و هناك 25 سورة جاءت بها اجزاء ناسخة و أجزاء منسوخة (منسوخة اى قلبت آياتها *
*و صار حلالها حراما و حرامها حلالا و مباحها محظورا و محظورها مباحا) و تلك السور هى البقرة و آل *
*عمران و النساء و المائدة و الانفال و التوبة و إبراهيم والكف و مريم و الانبياء و الحج و النور و الفرقان *
*و الشعراء و الاحزاب و سبأ و غافر و الشورى و الذاريات و الطور و الواقعة و المجادلة و المزمل و *
*الكوثر و العصر*
*فيكون القرآن هو 6 سور ناسخة + 25سورة منسوخة تماما +40سورة ناسخة منسوخة+43سورة *
*ثابتة=114سورة هم مجموع سور النسخ المحمدى أضف الى ذلك حالة الشك التى تدخلنا فيها عائشة فى *
*الحديث المؤكد عنها : *
*‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو سلمة يحيى بن خلف ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الأعلى ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏محمد بن إسحق ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عبد الله بن أبي بكر ‏ ‏عن *
*‏ ‏عمرة ‏ عن ‏ ‏عبد الرحمن بن القاسم ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبيه ‏ ‏عن ‏أم المؤمنين ‏عائشة رضى الله عنها و ارضاها ان ‏ *
*‏قالت " ‏لقد نزلت آية الرجم ورضاعة الكبير عشرا ولقد كان في صحيفة تحت سريري فلما مات رسول الله ‏ *
*‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏وتشاغلنا بموته دخل ‏ ‏داجن ‏ ‏فأكلها !!!!"*
*و قد فسر إبن كثير ذلك الحديث الثابت أنه قد نزل قرآنا مؤكدا عموم الحكم فى رضاع الكبير شرط ان تكون *
*عشر رضعات و ليس خمسا فقط كحكم رضاع الصغير . اما قول اُم المؤمنين عائشة رضى الله عنها و *
*ارضاها " كان فى صحيفة" اى ان هذه الآية كانت مكتوبة فى صحيفة و انها رضى الله عنها كانت تحتفظ *
*بهذه الصحيفة تحت سريرها رضى الله عنها و يرجح العلماء ان الله كان قد نسخ هذه الآية آن ذاك لأنها *
*لو كانت آية ثابتة لتأكد زعم المشركين المشككين بأن القرآن قد حدث به تغيير عند جمعه فى عصر عثمان *
*رضى الله عنه و حاشا لله جل علاه فقد قال { إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحافظون } . أما معنى "داجن" *
*‏فهي شاة يعلفها الناس في منازلهم وقد يقع على غير الشاة من كل ما يألف البيوت من الطير وغيرها والله *
*أعلم . ‏ *
*ذلك كان النسخ من المنظور الفقهى الاسلامى الوارد فى آية رقم106 بسورة البقرة ذلك بعد ان استعرضنا *
*المفهوم اللغوى للكلمة و الذى بكل تأكيد لا خلاف بيننا على ان المفهوم اللغوى للكلمة لا علاقة له *
*بمناقشتنا تلك*
*نعود لسؤال الارهابى المحمدى الكريم*
*هل الرب عندنا نحن النصارى التنصيريين اليهود الصهاينة الكفرة ينسخ آياته ( ولا أقول احكامه فتعبير *
*النسخ لم يرد بالمفهوم الفقهى الا على نصوص الآيات نصوص الآيات فقط بحيث تلبس محمد قوة مهولة *
*تجعله ينسى آية فتلك هى التنسية و بحيث تلتبس محمد قوة مهولة فتجعله يقول آية تضاد آية أخرى فى *
*المعنى فيكون بذلك قد نسخ الآية السابقة اى جعل حلالها حرام و حرامها حلالا و محظورها مباح و مباحها *
*محظور وفقا لتعريف ابن كثير للمعنى الفقهى لكلمة نسخ المستحدث بالآية رقم 106 بسورة البقرة)*
*و الاجابة و التى اجابها اخينا الحبيب MY ROCK بإختصار و ايضا الاستاذ رعد أبدع فى التفصيل الدقيق *
*و الاطناب فى شرح ان إلهنا لا يرتكب هذه الفاحشة التى يرتكبها إله المحمديين و نحن لا نعيب عليه *
*ارتكابه لتلك الفاحشة بل فقط نحاول ان نشكك المحمديين فى انه من الممكن ان يرتكب تلك الفاحشة على *
*امل ان يتمسكوا بالآيات المنسوخة لأنها افضل بالنسبة لنا نحن النصارى التنصيريين اليهود الصهاينة *
*الكفرة من الآيات الناسخة لها لأنها آيات ارهابية مجرمة*
*أما عن ما اتى به الارهابى المحمدى الكريم من من مثل على مزعمه المكذوب بأن إلهنا نحن النصارى *
*التنصيريين اليهود الصهاينة الكفرة يرتكب فاحشة التنسية و الناسخ و المنسوخ *
*فبالرغم من ان كل الاخوة ابناء النور قد شرحوا للمحمدى بإطناب كبير فأنا لا مانع عندى من التكرار *
*بإختصار *
*بأنه اذا أجرى ربنا و الهنا و مخلصنا حوارا مع احد انبياؤه فإن الهنا مدرك انه ما دام قبل ان يحاور *
*فالحوار هو ثنائى الاطراف( و ليس كحوار الاديان الذى يسعى المحمديين لفرضه على العالم حوار موجه *
*الى خرس من طرشان) بمعنى ان يقول الرب له افعل كذا فيرد عليه لا يا رب ارجوك لا اريد ان افعل كذا *
*فيرد الرب ب برد من اثنين هو لا يجب ان تفعل كذا و الا صرت من العاصين او يرد عليه لا مانع افعل كذا *
*و فى الحالتين من الممكن ان يرد النبى عاصيا قائلا مثل يونان لن أفعل او يرد مثل حزقيال سمعا وطاعة *
*يارب*
*هل فى هذا آية نسخت آية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ بالمفهوم الفقهى الاسلامى للنسخ أى آية جعلت *
*من الآية التى سبقتها حلالها حرام و حرامها حلال و محظورها مباح و مباحها محظور ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*لا لا توجد آية جديدة نسخت آية سابقة عليها إنه حوار فقط لا غير*
*هذا ما دونه الوحى المقدس فى سفر حزقيال إنه حوار بين الرب الإله و من ناحية و النبى حزقيال من *
*ناحية أخرى و كان النبى حزقيال من المسبيين للبابليين و اثناء السبى اراه الرب رؤيا يفهم منها ان هذا *
*السبى ليس لمدة قصيرة جدا كما هو متصور لدى جموع المسبيين و ان الرب قد تركهم ليد عدوهم جزاء *
*عصيانهم و طلب منه الرب ان يجرى تمثيلية امام الشعب تبين للفهيم المدة التى سيسمح بها الرب لعدو *
*اسرائيل بسبيعا و هى 390سنة و المدة التى سيسمح فيها بسبى امارة يهودا و هى 40سنة فقط و حالة *
*الانحطاط الوثنى التى سيعانوها و يمثلها بأكل الخبز المخبوز على براز آدمى جاف فىحين ان نفس النبى *
*حزقيال تعاف ذلك اى ان التمثيلية المراد منها ان يفهم الشعب انهم فى سبيهم لن يكون لديهم ترف ان *
*تعاف انفسهم شيئ مهما كان مقرفا فأعلن حزقيال رفضه فى هذا الحوار الدائر بينه و بين الرب أن يأكل *
*هذا الطعام المقرف حتى لو كان الهدف هو إفهام الناس هذه الرسالة الرمزية فسعد الرب بأنفة نفس حزقيال *
*و سمح له الرب ان يستخدم براز البهائم فى الخبز فى الحوار بينه و بين الرب*
*فهل هنا آية تنسخ آية أى أن هناك آية جعلت من آية سابقة عليها حلالها حلال و حرامها حرام و *
*محظورها مباح و مباحها محظور أنه حوار بين اله و نبيه و الغرض من الحوار ان يسمع الرب رد فعل *
*نبيه و الا ما سمح بأن يكون التواصل على شكل حوار بل جعله مثلا على شكل ايحاء لنبيه بتعليمات معينة*
*أما عن ما اتى به الارهابى المحمدى الثانى عن الطعام النباتى فلا توجد اى آية بالكتاب المقدس حرمت *
*على الانسان أكل الاطعمة الحيوانية و لكن الانسان كان فى حياته الطاهرة على الجنة نباتيا و لكنه عندما *
*خرج للارض مارس الاكل الحيوانى فذكر ذلك فى الكتاب المقدس ليس به تحريم او إباحة بل هو إقرار *
*بواقع الفرق بين حياة الانسان تحت ملك الرب و حياته تحت ملك ابليس فى مملكة ابليس *
*و الغريب ان  الآية التى يستدل منها المحمديين على ذلك الواردة فى سفر التكوين الاصحاح التاسع لم تقل ذلك بالمرة فهى آية تتحدث عن مباركة الرب  لنوح و بنيه و سائر الانفس الحية الموجودة على الفلك بعد جفاف الارض من الطوفان  فنص الوحى المقدس على " و كلم الله نوحا قائلا أخرج من الفلك أنت و إمرأتك و بنوك و نساء بنيك معك و كل الحيوانات التى معك .................................و بارك الله نوحا و بنيه و قال لهم أثمروا و أكثروا و إملأوا الارض و لتكن خشيتكم و رهبتكم على كل حيوانات الارض و كل طيور السماء مع كل ما يدب على الارض و كل اسماك البحر قد دفعت لأيديكم كل دابة حية تكون لكم طعاما كالعشب الاخضر دفعت إليكم الجميع"*
*الرب يقول هنا له : (1) أكثروا   و أثمروا فهل معنى ذلك أن الاكثار و الاثمار كان محرما على البشر قبل الطوفان ثم أصبح محللا بعد الخروج من الفلك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ طبعا لا و لكن هذا ما قاله للرب فى مباركته لنوح *
*(2)و بالمثل قال  كل دابة حية تكون طعاما لكم كالعشب الاخضر فهل معنى ذلك انه كان محرما على الانسان ؟؟؟؟ أكل الحيوانات قبل الطوفان و انه اصبح حلالا بعد الخروج من الفلك ؟؟؟؟؟ بالطبع لا فلا يوجد فى الكتاب المقدس اى قول يشير لتلك التلفيقة  و لكن الرب بارك نوح بالاكثار و الاكل و ليس معنى ذلك ان الاكثار كان حراما او اكل الحيوان كان حراما و الا لإعتبرنا ان اكل العشب الاخضر ايضا كان حراما  بدليل ذكره فى بركة الخروج من الفلك و ان الانسان كان يعيش بالطاقة الشمسية قبل دخول الفلك*
*اما ما جاء فى الشريعة  فى سفر ى اللاويين و التثنية بشان الامر بأكل الحيوانات مشقوقة الظلف و المجترة فهذا الكلام موجه الى الشعب الاسرائيلى الداخل الى ارض الميعاد كثمن لامتلاكه ارض الميعاد بعد ان تردى فى ايام شتاته كشعب بلا ارض و هى لا تلزم الاسرائيلى الا و هو على ارض الميعاد لأن هذه الالتزامات هى ثمن البقاء على  أرض الميعاد و التى بها يميز الرب الامة التى  سيتجسد منها عن سائر امم الارض  و هذه الاتزامات هى الثمن الذى يدفعه الاسرائيلى ثمنا لبقاؤه على تلك الارض و هى لا تلزم الا الاسرائيلى و ليس اى اسرائيلى بل الاسرائيلى الموجود على ارض الميعاد  و قد سمح الرب بدفع الاسرائيليين للسبى مرار بقدر خروجهم عن الاتزامات و اعادهم عندما اوفوا ايام خروجهم عن الاتزامات تلك بأيام غربة*
*فلا  يوجد قلب لآية هنا بتحويل حرامها لحلال و حلالها لحرام و محظورها لمباح و مباحها لمحظور و لو كره محمد*
*. أما عن زعم احد الارهابيين المحمديين **بأن الآية46 من سورة العنكبوت المنسوخة كما اوضحنا من قبل اى صار حلالها حرام و حرامها حلال و **مباحها محظور و محظورها مباح وفقا لتفسير ابن كثير و التى تنص " وَلَا تُجَادِلُوا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ إِلَّا بِالَّتِي هِيَ **أَحْسَنُ إِلَّا الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا مِنْهُمْ وَقُولُوا آمَنَّا بِالَّذِي أُنزِلَ إِلَيْنَا وَأُنزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَإِلَهُنَا وَإِلَهُكُمْ وَاحِدٌ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ *
*"بأن معناها هو الدعوة بالحسنى لاهل الكتاب ومن ظلم نقاتله. فقول الارهابى المحمدى الكريم هذا هو ما *
*يسميه اخوتنا الارهابيين المحمديين الاكارم ب " الافتراء على اللات كذبا" فاللات فى هذه الجملة لا يهدد ابدا *
*بالقتل و لا يتكلم الا على التعامل بالحسنى مع أهل الكتاب ثم بعد ذلك أتى محمد بأفضل من هذه الآية من *
*وجهة نظره او مثلها و هى الآيات التى جعلت من حلال هذه الآية حراما و من حرام هذه الآية حلالا و من *
*مباح ذهذه الآية محظورا و من محظور هذه الآية مباحا الا و هى الآيات التالية*
*ال عمران " وَمَنْ يَبْتَغِ غَيْرَ الاسْلامِ دِينًا فَلَنْ يُقْبَلَ مِنْهُ وَهُوَ فِي الْآخِرَةِ مِنْ الْخَاسِرِينَ(85) " .*
*انفال " إِذْ يُوحِي رَبُّكَ إِلَى الْمَلَائِكَةِ أَنِّي مَعَكُمْ فَثَبِّتُوا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا سَأُلْقِي فِي قُلُوبِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا الرُّعْبَ فَاضْرِبُوا *
*فَوْقَ الْأَعْنَاقِ وَاضْرِبُوا مِنْهُمْ كُلَّ بَنَانٍ(12 " *
*انفال " فَلَمْ تَقْتُلُوهُمْ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ قَتَلَهُمْ وَمَا رَمَيْتَ إِذْ رَمَيْتَ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ رَمَى وَلِيُبْلِيَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ مِنْهُ بَلَاءً حَسَنًا إِنَّ *
*اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ(17) *
*انفال " وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لَا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ كُلُّهُ لِلَّهِ فَإِنْ انتَهَوْا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ(39) " *
*"و أعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من القوة و رباط الخيل ترهبون به عدو الله و عدوكم" أرهب يرهب ارهاباً فهو *
*إرهابى!*
*انفال " يَاأَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ حَرِّضْ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَلَى الْقِتَالِ إِنْ يَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ عِشْرُونَ صَابِرُونَ يَغْلِبُوا مِائَتَيْنِ وَإِنْ يَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ *
*مِائَةٌ يَغْلِبُوا أَلْفًا مِنْ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِأَنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ لَا يَفْقَهُونَ(65)الْآنَ خَفَّفَ اللَّهُ عَنكُمْ وَعَلِمَ أَنَّ فِيكُمْ ضَعْفًا فَإِنْ يَكُنْ *
*مِنْكُمْ مِائَةٌ صَابِرَةٌ يَغْلِبُوا مِائَتَيْنِ وَإِنْ يَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ أَلْفٌ يَغْلِبُوا أَلْفَيْنِ بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ مَعَ الصَّابِرِينَ(66)*
*بقرة " وَقَاتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ الَّذِينَ يُقَاتِلُونَكُمْ وَلَا تَعْتَدُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ(190)وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ حَيْثُ *
*ثَقِفْتُمُوهُمْ وَأَخْرِجُوهُمْ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَخْرَجُوكُمْ وَالْفِتْنَةُ أَشَدُّ مِنْ الْقَتْلِ وَلَا تُقَاتِلُوهُمْ عِنْدَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ حَتَّى *
*يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِيهِ فَإِنْ قَاتَلُوكُمْ فَاقْتُلُوهُمْ كَذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الْكَافِرِينَ(191) فَإِنْ انتَهَوْا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ *
*رَحِيمٌ(192)وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لَا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ لِلَّهِ فَإِنْ انتَهَوْا فَلَا عُدْوَانَ إِلَّا عَلَى *
*الظَّالِمِينَ(193)الشَّهْرُ الْحَرَامُ بِالشَّهْرِ الْحَرَامِ وَالْحُرُمَاتُ قِصَاصٌ فَمَنْ اعْتَدَى عَلَيْكُمْ فَاعْتَدُوا عَلَيْهِ بِمِثْلِ مَا *
*اعْتَدَى عَلَيْكُمْ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الْمُتَّقِينَ(194)*
*ال عمران " سَنُلْقِي فِي قُلُوبِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا الرُّعْبَ بِمَا أَشْرَكُوا بِاللَّهِ مَا لَمْ يُنَزِّلْ بِهِ سُلْطَانًا وَمَأْوَاهُمْ النَّارُ *
*وَبِئْسَ مَثْوَى الظَّالِمِينَ(151)" . *
*ال عمران " وَقَاتَلُوا وَقُتِلُوا لَأُكَفِّرَنَّ عَنْهُمْ سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ وَلَأُدْخِلَنَّهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ ثَوَابًا مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ *
*وَاللَّهُ عِنْدَهُ حُسْنُ الثَّوَابِ(195)*
*نساء " فَلْيُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ الَّذِينَ يَشْرُونَ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا بِالْآخِرَةِ وَمَنْ يُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَيُقْتَلْ أَوْ يَغْلِبْ *
*فَسَوْفَ نُؤْتِيهِ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا(74) وَمَا لَكُمْ لَا تُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَالْمُسْتَضْعَفِينَ مِنْ الرِّجَالِ وَالنِّسَاءِ *
*وَالْوِلْدَانِ الَّذِينَ يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا أَخْرِجْنَا مِنْ هَذِهِ الْقَرْيَةِ الظَّالِمِ أَهْلُهَا وَاجْعَل لَنَا مِنْ لَدُنْكَ وَلِيًّا وَاجْعَل لَنَا مِنْ لَدُنْكَ *
*نَصِيرًا(75)الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ الطَّاغُوتِ فَقَاتِلُوا أَوْلِيَاءَ *
*الشَّيْطَانِ إِنَّ كَيْدَ الشَّيْطَانِ كَانَ ضَعِيفًا**توبة " قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلَا بِالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَلَا يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلَا يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ *
*مِنْ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ(29) " .*
*توبة " يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ يَلُونَكُمْ مِنْ الْكُفَّارِ وَلْيَجِدُوا فِيكُمْ غِلْظَةً وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ *
*الْمُتَّقِينَ(123) .*
*آية السيف فى سورة التوبة(5)"فإذا ما انسلخت الاشهر الحرم فإقتلوا المشركين حيث وجدتموهم و خذوهم *
*و احصروهم و إقعدوا لهم كل مرصد"*


----------



## islam (15 فبراير 2006)

عزيزي هذه الشبهات يرد عيها اطفال المسلمين وتجد الرد في مواقعنا. وليتك تضعها في قسم الاسلميات.
نحن هنا في قسم المسحيات ونتحدث عن مصطلحات استعملها القمص إبراهيم لوقا .
حيث قال :
*******************
*وأما الإنشائي الوضعي فالنسخ جائز فيه لإمكان تغيير الفرض بتغيُّر أحوال الزمان والمكان والأشخاص، كالأمر بإقامة الشعائر الدينية في أماكن معيّنة، والنهي عن بعض الأطعمة في أزمنة معلومة. ومن هذا القبيل كان نسخ العهد القديم بالعهد الجديد، فإن هذا النسخ لم ينف أمراً واقعاً، ولا نقض مبدأ طبيعياً، كما قال المسيح: ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل *
*********************
وسؤالي ماذا يقصد القمص إبراهيم لوقا بالنسخ في أسفار إلهية إنشائية وضعية.. كالشرائع الدينية والنهي عن بعض الأطعمة.
وماذا يقصد القمص إبراهيم لوقا ( نسخ العهد القديم بالعهد الجديد، )

عزيزي انت لا تحتاج ان تضع كل ما يمكنك نقله من المواقع الاخرى من الاسلاميات لترد على المسيحيات.

ادعوك ان تهدأ وتتحاور بقلانية. ما هو تعريف النسخ في كلام القمص إبراهيم لوقا.

تحياتي.


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (15 فبراير 2006)

*هل من يعتقد ان زير النساء و قاطع الطريق نبي&#1*



			
				islam قال:
			
		

> عزيزي هذه الشبهات يرد عيها اطفال المسلمين وتجد الرد في مواقعنا. وليتك تضعها في قسم الاسلميات.
> نحن هنا في قسم المسحيات ونتحدث عن مصطلحات استعملها القمص إبراهيم لوقا .
> حيث قال :
> *******************
> ...


*الاخ الارهابى المحمدى الكريم*
*لم أكن أخاطبك بل كنت أخاطب أطفال المسلمين:t11: *
*أما عن اسئلتك لمن تسميه بالقمص ابراهيم لوقا فأرجو ان تقدمها اليه هو فأنا لست إبراهيم لوقا*
*أما عن اسئلتك فقد جاوبت عليها ليس لك بل فقط لمن يحب ان يعرف اجابتى عليها و لأطفال المسلمين ايضا أما انت فأنا اعرف انك تخاف ان تقرأ لذلك فنحن لا نخاطب امثالك فالحوار مع امثالك هو حوار مع طرشان فأنت تأخذ من موقع الارهاب اون لاين او الجهاد اون لاين او الاستشهاد او لاين نقطة غبية مثل مؤلفها و تظل تكررها بغباء كجهاز تسجيل غبى و يجاوب عليك اعضاء المنتدى مليون مرة و تظل تكرر سؤالك دون ان تقرأ كلمة من الردود و هذه ميزة الانتر نت عن تليفزيون النظام الارهابى الحاكم فى مصر مثلا ففى تليفزيون النظام الاسلامى المتطرف الحاكم فى مصر يطلع علينا العنصر الارهابى محمد عمارة او العنصر الارهابى محمد زغلول النجار بأى ترهات فارغة من عينة ما طلعت انت علينا به و هناك ليس لنا حق الرد فهذا هو حوار الاديان و علم مقارنة الاديان فى نظر النظام المحمدى المتطرف أن تقولوا انتم معشر الارهابيين ماشئتم أما نحن فدورنا الوحيد هو ان نسمع أما هنا فلنا حق الرد ليس عليك فإمثالك يخاف ان يقرأ ؛ أمثالك يكررون كلامهم الغبى فقط و لكن الرد يكون لنا نحن فهذا المنتدى اصلا هو منتدى لنا نحن نمارس فيه الحق فى التعبير الذى نحرم منه فى وسائل الإعلام الارضية التى يسيطر عليها امثالك من الارهابيين المحمديين *
*لست انا الذى أنقل من مواقع الاسلاميات لقد قمت انت بتوجيه سؤال محدد و هو :هل ينسخ إلهكم آياته كما يفعل محمد مؤلف الديانة المحمدية؟؟؟ و قد جاوبت عليه طبعا ليس لك لا سمح اللات فالكل يعرف انكم تخافون ان تقرأون بل لأطفال المسلمين :t11: *
*اما عن العقلانية فأعتقد ان الارهابى المحمدى آخر من يتكلم عنها لأن من يعتقد ان زير النساء قاطع الطريق نبى لا يمكن ان يوصم العقلانية بان ينسب نفسه اليها *
*أما عن الهدوء فإطمئن أنا لا اربط على وسطى حزام ناسف فلست من اتباع زير النساء قاطع الطريق*
*"إحترزوا من الانبياء الكذبة الذين يأتوكم بثياب الحملان و لكنهم من داخل ذئاب خاطفة.من ثمارهم تعرفونهم . هل يجتنون من الشوك عنبا او من الحسك تينا؟؟"متى 7 : 15و16*


----------



## islam (15 فبراير 2006)

وبعد هذا الفاصل نعود الى الموضوع في قسم المسحيات ونتحدث عن مصطلحات استعملها القمص إبراهيم لوقا .
حيث قال :
*******************
*وأما الإنشائي الوضعي فالنسخ جائز فيه لإمكان تغيير الفرض بتغيُّر أحوال الزمان والمكان والأشخاص، كالأمر بإقامة الشعائر الدينية في أماكن معيّنة، والنهي عن بعض الأطعمة في أزمنة معلومة. ومن هذا القبيل كان نسخ العهد القديم بالعهد الجديد، فإن هذا النسخ لم ينف أمراً واقعاً، ولا نقض مبدأ طبيعياً، كما قال المسيح: ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل *
*********************

ويقصد بهذا الكلام النوع الثالث من الاسفار
*1- أسفار إلهية إخبارية* 
*2- أسفار إلهية إنشائية عقلية* 
*3- أسفار إلهية إنشائية وضعية.*

اذا اعترف القمص إبراهيم لوقا ان هذا الاخير يجوز فيه النسخ بسبب تغير الاماكن والاحوال فتتغير الفرائض والشرائع.

فلماذا تنكرون نسخ الشرائع الذي أقر به القمص إبراهيم لوقا ؟


----------



## My Rock (16 فبراير 2006)

islam قال:
			
		

> اذا اعترف القمص إبراهيم لوقا ان هذا الاخير يجوز فيه النسخ بسبب تغير الاماكن والاحوال فتتغير الفرائض والشرائع.
> 
> فلماذا تنكرون نسخ الشرائع الذي أقر به القمص إبراهيم لوقا ؟


 
من قال ان الانشائي الوضعي يعني الشرائع و الاحكام؟


----------



## islam (16 فبراير 2006)

> من قال ان الانشائي الوضعي يعني الشرائع و الاحكام؟


وهل الشرائع والاحكام والفرائض من الاسفار الانشايئة العقلية ام الوضعية؟

يقول القمص إبراهيم لوقا :
******************************
*ان الكلام في الأسفار الإلهية نوعان: *
*إخباري وإنشائي. والإنشائي نوعان أيضاً: عقلي ووضعي. *


فالنسخ لا يصح وقوعه في *الإخباري* لأنه يستلزم تكذيب رواية مطابقة للواقع,

ولا يمكن وقوعه في *الإنشائي العقلي،* لأنه يستدعي نقض المبادئ الطبيعية التي لا تقبل التغيير كالأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر.

وأما *الإنشائي الوضعي* فالنسخ جائز فيه لإمكان تغيير الفرض بتغيُّر أحوال الزمان والمكان والأشخاص، كالأمر بإقامة الشعائر الدينية في أماكن معيّنة، والنهي عن بعض الأطعمة في أزمنة معلومة. ومن هذا القبيل كان نسخ العهد القديم بالعهد الجديد، فإن هذا النسخ لم ينف أمراً واقعاً، ولا نقض مبدأ طبيعياً، كما قال المسيح: ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل .
******************************************
انت قل لي ما هي نوع الاسفار التي يجوز فيها النسخ؟
1- اسفار انشائية وضعية؟
2- ام اسفار انشائية عقلية؟
3- ام اسفار اخبارية؟


----------



## My Rock (16 فبراير 2006)

الانشائي الوضعي, الذي يكون متعلق بمكان و ظرف معين, ك أمر تقديم المحرقة بجهة معينة في مكان معين و بمرور الشعب الى ارض الميعاد يتغير المكان و الوضع, و هذا ليس له علاقة بأحكام الله و شريعته


----------



## رعد (16 فبراير 2006)

*ال اسلام*
*انت الذي تريده هو ان تثبت ان الكتاب المقدس فيه نسخ وبالنهاية ما فيش حد احسن من حد*
*اريد ان اقول لك ان الموضوع ليس انه يوجد نسخ في القران او الكتاب المقدس لان هدفنا ليس ايجاد المتناقضات او المنسوخات فقط ان الموضوع اكبر من هذا وسوف اتي من الاخر  وهي النتائج الخطيرة المترتبة عن هذا النسخ ان الموجود في القران ليس عملية تغيير او تبديل لكلماته يقول لهم اذهبوا اى مكان ما ويرجع ويقول لهم غيروا وجهتكم الى مكان اخر .*
*الموضوع خطير جدا ان الله في قرانكم يامر المسلمون بقتل جميع الاشخاص الذين لا يؤمنون  بالاسلام اكثر من اربع مليارات شخص لا يؤمنون بالاسلام  يعطي اوامره بقتلهم انها اوامر بتصفية جسدية للبشر هل الله يامر بقتل الناس وهو الذي خلقهم على احسن صورة  ويرجع ويقول باية اخرى لا تقتلوا النفس الذي حرم الله قتلها الا بالحق ( ما هو الحق بوجهة نظر الله هل قصده ان المسلم لا يقتل المسلم الا  بالحق و الباقون يقتلون استنادا الى اية السيف فاذا ما انسلخت الاشهر الحرم فاقتلوا المشركين حيث وجدتموهم.........*
*ثم هناك امر خطير فيذكر في القران  لو كان من غير عند الله لوجدتم فيه اختلافا كثيرا .*
*انكم تنسخون قرانكم كله بهذه الاية  وتنسفونه لان 62% من القران   فيه اختلافات كثيرة*
*هناك تعتيم كامل من قبل شيوخكم وعلمائكم ولا يسمحون ان تسالوا هكذا اسئلة من منطلق ان كل سؤال يسئ للدين مرفوض *
*راجعوا انفسكم انا لا اعرف هل هو الهم قاتل هل تعبدون قاتل ان لا اعرف هل انتم عميان ام طرشان الحقائق واضحة ولا لبس فيها *
*هل عرفت الان خطورة الموضوع والنتائج الترتبة عليه ان وقعه ونتائجه اخطر من توسونامي .*
*والله (ليس القاتل) يعينكم لاتكم واقعين فعلا في مشكلة كبيرة.*​*وهناك اشياء خطيرة اخرى ممكن ان تطرح بخصوص الموضوع  ولكن اعتقد هذا يكفي *


----------



## islam (16 فبراير 2006)

الزميل رعد قصة (ما فيش حد احسن من حد) لا محل لها هنا لأننا نفتخر ان الله يراعي احوال الناس فيغير احكامه. اما بقية كلامك فهل تقبل حوار في قسم الحوارات الثنائية واطرح ما تشاء.
******************************************************

الزميل روك جاء في (التكوين 9 : 3 ) :
وَلْيَكُنْ كُلُّ حَيٍّ مُتَحَرِّكٍ طَعَاماً لَكُمْ، فَتَأْكُلُونَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ كَمَا تَأْكُلُونَ الْبُقُولَ الْخَضْرَاءَ الَّتِي أَعْطَيْتُكُمْ."
تفسير القس أنطونيوس فكري
كل دابة حية تكون لكم طعامًا= كان طعام الإنسان قبلا من العشب الأخضر. والآن يسمح له الله بأكل لحوم الحيوانات والطيور والأسماك.

(اللاويين 11 : 4) أَمَّا الْحَيَوَانَاتُ الْمُجْتَرَّةُ فَقَطْ، أَوِ الْمَشْقُوقَةُ الظِّلْفِ فَقَطْ، فَلاَ تَأْكُلُوا مِنْهَا
نفس كلام التفسير. إذاً:

كان الطعام من العشب الأخضر
ثم سمح الله بكل دابة
ثم حرم بعض الدواب
ثم حلل بعضها أخيراً
وهذه الاسفار هي من (الإنشائي الوضعي فالنسخ جائز فيه ... كالنهي عن بعض الأطعمة في أزمنة معلومة) كما القمص إبراهيم لوقا

*********************************

((( ثمن الخطيئة موت ))) هل هذا قانون إنشائي وضعي يجوز فيه النسخ ام هو إنشائي عقلي لا يجوز في النسخ؟

تحياتي


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (16 فبراير 2006)

*إجابة واضحة لكنه لن يقرأ حرفا منها  فلو قرأ &#*



			
				رعد قال:
			
		

> *ال اسلام*
> *انت الذي تريده هو ان تثبت ان الكتاب المقدس فيه نسخ وبالنهاية ما فيش حد احسن من حد*
> *اريد ان اقول لك ان الموضوع ليس انه يوجد نسخ في القران او الكتاب المقدس لان هدفنا ليس ايجاد المتناقضات او المنسوخات فقط ان الموضوع اكبر من هذا وسوف اتي من الاخر وهي النتائج الخطيرة المترتبة عن هذا النسخ ان الموجود في القران ليس عملية تغيير او تبديل لكلماته يقول لهم اذهبوا اى مكان ما ويرجع ويقول لهم غيروا وجهتكم الى مكان اخر .*
> *الموضوع خطير جدا ان الله في قرانكم يامر المسلمون بقتل جميع الاشخاص الذين لا يؤمنون بالاسلام اكثر من اربع مليارات شخص لا يؤمنون بالاسلام يعطي اوامره بقتلهم انها اوامر بتصفية جسدية للبشر هل الله يامر بقتل الناس وهو الذي خلقهم على احسن صورة ويرجع ويقول باية اخرى لا تقتلوا النفس الذي حرم الله قتلها الا بالحق ( ما هو الحق بوجهة نظر الله هل قصده ان المسلم لا يقتل المسلم الا بالحق و الباقون يقتلون استنادا الى اية السيف فاذا ما انسلخت الاشهر الحرم فاقتلوا المشركين حيث وجدتموهم.........*
> ...


 


> المشاركة الاصلية كتبت بواسطة *انسانٌ غلبان*
> *أما عن ما اتى به الارهابى المحمدى الكريم من من مثل على مزعمه المكذوب بأن إلهنا نحن النصارى *
> *التنصيريين اليهود الصهاينة الكفرة يرتكب فاحشة التنسية و الناسخ و المنسوخ *
> *فبالرغم من ان كل الاخوة ابناء النور قد شرحوا للمحمدى بإطناب كبير فأنا لا مانع عندى من التكرار *
> ...


*الاخ فى الرب الاستاذ الفاضل / رعد*
*أحب بداءة ان أخبرك بإعجابى الشديد بمنطقك و ثقافتك و قد تابعت ردودك الجميلة منذ البداية و تلعمت منها الكثير*
*و بالفعل لقد قدمت فى النهاية بإختصار شديد عدة نقاط هامة*
*(1) لسنا ننكر على اللات إله المحمديين قلبه لآياته بتحويل حلالها حرام و حرامها حلال و مباحها محظور و محظورها مباح بسبب دفاعنا عنها بإعتبار أن الآلهة الحقيقية لا ترتكب تلك الفاحشة بل اننا ننكر عليه ذلك لأن الآيات الناسخة هى آيات ارهابية ألفها محمد بعد أن قويت شوكته و نسخ بها الآيات التهادنية التى كان يؤلفها محمد فى فترات ضعفه و لو ساد بين المحمديين نسخ تلك الآيات التهادنية بجعل حرامها حلال و حلالها حرام و مباحها محظور و محظورها مباح لكانت كارثة لأن معنى ذلك إبادة الحضارة الانسانية جمعاء و قتل اكثر من اربعة مليار إنسان أولهم انا*
*(2) نص الكتاب المقدس على استحالة وجود ما يعرفه المحمديين بالمصطلح الفقهى نسخ( قلب الآية بجعل حلالها حرام و حرامها حلال و مباحها محظور و محظورها مباح) و هو ليس النسخ لغويا بمعنى نقل صورة حرفية*
*إذا نص الوحى الإلهى + "لا تظنوا اني جئت لانقض الناموس او الانبياء ما جئت لانقض بل لاكمل " ( مت 5 : 17 )*
*و هذا نص صريح على أن إلهنا لم و لن يسقط فى فاحشة النسخ المحمدية*
*(3) ان سقوط محمد فى فاحشة قلب آياته بجعل حلالها حرام و حرامها حلال و محظورها مباح و مباحها محظور هو ثابت اولا بنص قرآنه الذى كان مضطرا ان يبرر فيه لعصابته اسباب منطقية لتحويله للذين اوتوا الكتاب الى اكثر الناس عداوة و تحويله لمن يجب مجادلتهم بالتى هى احسن و من يجب الاقتداء بهم و السير على صراتهم الى من يجب ذبحهم و مناكحة نساءهم و سلب مالهم و اخراجهم من ديارهم فقد نص القرآن المحمدى على *
*وما **ننسخ من آية أو ننسها نأتى بأحسن منها أو مثلها " البقرة 106*
*وسورة النمل **101 " وإذا بدلنا آية مكان آية والله يعلم بما ينزل قالوا إنما أنت مفترى بل أكثرهم لا يعلمون .. "*
*بالاضافة الى احاديث طوال عن نسيانه لآيات كثيرة ثم تذكرها و اعادتها لنصوص القرآن و عن أكل الحيوانات لسور من القرآن ضاعت حتى قال على ابن ابى طالب لو اجتمع الانس و الجان لجمع القرآن لفشلوا فقد ضاع قرآنا كثيرا*
*(4) كان محمد مثير للشفقة جدا و هو يحاول اسقاط الاله الحقيقى و انبياؤه فى حمأة خطيئته و فاحشته بقلب آياته بجعل حلالها حرام و حرامها حلال و مباحها محظور و محظورها مباح فى قوله وفى سورة الحج 52 " وما أرسلنا من قبلك من رسول ولا نبى إلا إذا تمنى ألقى الشيطان فى أمنيته فينسخ الله ما يلقى الشيطان " و لكن هيهات و قد ابطلت نصوص الكتاب الحق كل اضاليل الغى المحمدى اذ نص الكتاب المقدس " لا تظنوا إنى جئت لأنقض الناموس او الانبياء ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل" (متى 5 : 17 )*

*فى الحقيقة يا استاذ رعد ان مداخلتك الاخيرة قد اغلقت الموضوع و لكن هل سيقرأها الارهابى المحمدى الكريم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*أشك فقد دربوا عيونهم على ألا تقرأ فلو قرأوا ما صاروا ارهابيين قتلة *
*فستجده يقول لك الآن هذا كلام منقول من مواقع الاسلاميات نعود للمسيحيات *
*و لكن هل قلب الرب آية بأن جعل حرامها حلال و حلالها حرام و مباحها محظور و محظورها مباح ؟؟؟ سؤال مهم و الاجابة لا*


----------



## islam (16 فبراير 2006)

الزميل رعد قصة (ما فيش حد احسن من حد) لا محل لها هنا لأننا نفتخر ان الله يراعي احوال الناس فيغير احكامه. 
*اما بقية كلامك فهل تقبل حوار في قسم الحوارات الثنائية واطرح ما تشاء.
*************************************************** ****

الزميل روك جاء في (التكوين 9 : 3 ) :
وَلْيَكُنْ كُلُّ حَيٍّ مُتَحَرِّكٍ طَعَاماً لَكُمْ، فَتَأْكُلُونَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ كَمَا تَأْكُلُونَ الْبُقُولَ الْخَضْرَاءَ الَّتِي أَعْطَيْتُكُمْ."
تفسير القس أنطونيوس فكري
كل دابة حية تكون لكم طعامًا= كان طعام الإنسان قبلا من العشب الأخضر. والآن يسمح له الله بأكل لحوم الحيوانات والطيور والأسماك.

(اللاويين 11 : 4) أَمَّا الْحَيَوَانَاتُ الْمُجْتَرَّةُ فَقَطْ، أَوِ الْمَشْقُوقَةُ الظِّلْفِ فَقَطْ، فَلاَ تَأْكُلُوا مِنْهَا
نفس كلام التفسير. إذاً: 

كان الطعام من العشب الأخضر
ثم سمح الله بكل دابة
ثم حرم بعض الدواب
ثم حلل بعضها أخيراً
وهذه الاسفار هي من (الإنشائي الوضعي فالنسخ جائز فيه ... كالنهي عن بعض الأطعمة في أزمنة معلومة) كما القمص إبراهيم لوقا

*********************************

((( ثمن الخطيئة موت ))) هل هذا قانون إنشائي وضعي يجوز فيه النسخ ام هو إنشائي عقلي لا يجوز في النسخ؟

تحياتي


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (16 فبراير 2006)

*هل سورة عبس من السور المسوخة ام الناسخة؟؟&#156*



			
				islam قال:
			
		

> الزميل رعد قصة (ما فيش حد احسن من حد) لا محل لها هنا لأننا نفتخر ان الله يراعي احوال الناس فيغير احكامه.
> *اما بقية كلامك فهل تقبل حوار في قسم الحوارات الثنائية واطرح ما تشاء.*
> ************************************************** ****
> 
> ...


د
*هل سورة عبس من السور الناسخة ام من السور المنسوخة فكأننا نقرأ فى سورة عبس*


> المشاركة الاصلية كتبت بواسطة * انسانٌ غلبان*
> *أما عن ما اتى به الارهابى المحمدى الكريم من من مثل على مزعمه المكذوب بأن إلهنا نحن النصارى
> التنصيريين اليهود الصهاينة الكفرة يرتكب فاحشة التنسية و الناسخ و المنسوخ *
> *فبالرغم من ان كل الاخوة ابناء النور قد شرحوا للمحمدى بإطناب كبير فأنا لا مانع عندى من التكرار *
> ...





> المشاركة الاصلية كتبت بواسطة  *رعد*
> *ال اسلام*
> *انت الذي تريده هو ان تثبت ان الكتاب المقدس فيه نسخ وبالنهاية ما فيش حد احسن من حد*
> *اريد ان اقول لك ان الموضوع ليس انه يوجد نسخ في القران او الكتاب المقدس لان هدفنا ليس ايجاد المتناقضات او المنسوخات فقط ان الموضوع اكبر من هذا وسوف اتي من الاخر وهي النتائج الخطيرة المترتبة عن هذا النسخ ان الموجود في القران ليس عملية تغيير او تبديل لكلماته يقول لهم اذهبوا اى مكان ما ويرجع ويقول لهم غيروا وجهتكم الى مكان اخر .*
> ...





> المشاركة الاصلية كتبت بواسطة إنسانٌ غلبان
> *الاخ فى الرب الاستاذ الفاضل / رعد
> أحب بداءة ان أخبرك بإعجابى الشديد بمنطقك و ثقافتك و قد تابعت ردودك الجميلة منذ البداية و تلعمت منها الكثير*
> *و بالفعل لقد قدمت فى النهاية بإختصار شديد عدة نقاط هامة*
> ...


----------



## islam (16 فبراير 2006)

يعني فشلت الى درجة بعثت كلب ينبح ويسب؟


----------



## maroc (16 فبراير 2006)

الاخوة والزملاء الكرام أظن الموضوع تشتت كثيراً فلا ادري ما دخل القرآن بهذا الموضوع. 
انا من فتح الموضوع وكان السؤال 


			
				maroc قال:
			
		

> سؤال الى الاساتذة النصارى عن الناسخ والمنسوخ.
> حتى نتفق على لغة واحد, النسخ هو تغيير جزئي أو كلي للاحكام.
> هل الرب عندكم ينسخ أحكامه؟


وحسب ما سبق انتم لا تنكرون ذلك. بل تعترضون على التسمية او عبارة نسخ. ولذلك اود معرفة ماذا تسمون هذا
(اخبز بخرء الانسان) ----> (اخبز بخرء البقر)

لا تسموه نسخ. فماذا هو إذاً؟ 

بالراحة وبدون تعصب فنحن لسنا في حرب


----------



## maroc (16 فبراير 2006)

الزميل روك هل يسمح هنا إقحام الاسلاميات في المسيحيات؟ لو كان مسموح فاخبرني رجاءً.
سؤالي لا دخل له باية ديانة بل النسخ هي كلمة في القاموس والسؤال كان عن الكتاب المقدس.


----------



## My Rock (16 فبراير 2006)

islam قال:
			
		

> الزميل رعد قصة (ما فيش حد احسن من حد) لا محل لها هنا لأننا نفتخر ان الله يراعي احوال الناس فيغير احكامه.





يا سلام, هو الله عاجز الى هذه الدرجة التي لا يعلم فيها امور الانسان المستقبلية؟ و التي لا تتوافق مع شرائعه؟ فيسمح لهم بعبادة الاة و العزة و الغرانيق العلا تلبية لرغباتهم...






> الزميل روك جاء في (التكوين 9 : 3 ) :
> وَلْيَكُنْ كُلُّ حَيٍّ مُتَحَرِّكٍ طَعَاماً لَكُمْ، فَتَأْكُلُونَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ كَمَا تَأْكُلُونَ الْبُقُولَ الْخَضْرَاءَ الَّتِي أَعْطَيْتُكُمْ."
> تفسير القس أنطونيوس فكري
> كل دابة حية تكون لكم طعامًا= كان طعام الإنسان قبلا من العشب الأخضر. والآن يسمح له الله بأكل لحوم الحيوانات والطيور والأسماك.
> ...


 

يعني عيب, انك تقتبس من سفر التكوين و انت مش قاريه اصلا

الاصحاح التاسع يسمى ب عهد الله مع نوح, بعد فترة الفيضان, التي لم يبقى سوى من في الفلك, فبارك الله نوح و بنيه و اعطاهم التسلط على كل حيوانات الارض , لما اراك تقتطف جزءأ يسيرا من التفسير و تترك الباقي؟


كل دابة حية تكون لكم طعامًا​​= كان طعام الإنسان قبلا من العشب الأخضر. والآن يسمح له الله بأكل لحوم الحيوانات والطيور والأسماك. لماذا؟
سقوط الإنسان حول طبعه لطبع وحشي فوجدنا قايين يقتل أخوه هابيل ووحشية الإنسان إنعكست علي الحيوان فصارت بعض الحيوانات متوحشة وصارت بعض الطيور متوحشة وهكذا الأسماك. وحرصا من الله أن لا يتحول الإنسان لوحش يأكل أخيه سمح الله بأكل لحوم الحيوانات. إلا أننا أيضا وجدنا بعض القبائل تأكل لحم الإنسان.
قد تكون الأرض ضعفت نتيجة اللعنة وأصبحت تعطي نباتات أضعف.
قد تكون العلة في ضعف جسد الإنسان الذي أصبح يحتاج لطعام أقوي.
ليهيئ الطريق لقبول الشريعة الموسوية التي بها يلتزم الكاهن أن يأكل من بعض الذبائح. ١ وهذا رمز للتمتع بتناول جسد ربنا يسوع ودمه " لأن جسدي ماكل حق… يو ٥٥،٥٤:٦ " "فالذبيحة تعلن مصالحة الله مع الإنسان وهي عطية للإنسان بها تشبع نفسه ويرتوي قلبه علي مستوي روحي فائق للطبيعة. (أما الوثنيين فيظنون أن الذبيحة هي لتهدئة غضب الهتهم.) أكل الكاهن لجزء من لحم ذبيحة الخطية إشارة للمسيح الذى حمل خطايانا فى جسده.فالخاطىء يأتى بذبيحة الخطية ويمسك بقرونها معترفًا بخطاياه وكأنه نقل خطاياه إليها ثم تذبح وتقدم للمذبح ( الصليب ) وجزء منها يأكله الكاهن. والكاهن هنا هو رمز للمسيح الذى حمل خطايانا بصليبه.

_١بعد الخطية نزل الإنسان لمستوي الحيوان وأآل العشب ١٨:٣ . وبرآة نوح أشارت إلي إعطاء حياة بدلاً من الموت._
​
 



> ((( ثمن الخطيئة موت ))) هل هذا قانون إنشائي وضعي يجوز فيه النسخ ام هو إنشائي عقلي لا يجوز في النسخ؟


 
تو سع اكثر في فكرك, فكلماتك محدودة و مبهمة


سلام و نعمة


----------



## maroc (16 فبراير 2006)

الزميل روك الله لم يأمر بعبادة الاصنام حتى تنسخ. اما قولك ألم يكن الله يعلم حتى ينسخ ما نسخ؟ اقول لك نفس الشيء هل كان الله قبل ان ينسخ خرء الانسان بخرء البقر هل كان لا يعلم ان الانسان سيندم؟ (الى آخر اسباب تغيير ذلك الأمر).



> الاصحاح التاسع يسمى ب عهد الله مع نوح, بعد فترة الفيضان, التي لم يبقى سوى من في الفلك, فبارك الله نوح و بنيه و اعطاهم التسلط على كل حيوانات الارض , لما اراك تقتطف جزءأ يسيرا من التفسير و تترك الباقي؟





> كل دابة حية تكون لكم طعامًا = كان طعام الإنسان قبلا من العشب الأخضر. والآن يسمح له الله بأكل لحوم الحيوانات والطيور والأسماك. لماذا؟
> سقوط الإنسان حول طبعه لطبع وحشي فوجدنا قايين يقتل أخوه هابيل ووحشية الإنسان إنعكست علي الحيوان فصارت بعض الحيوانات متوحشة وصارت بعض الطيور متوحشة وهكذا الأسماك. وحرصا من الله أن لا يتحول الإنسان لوحش يأكل أخيه سمح الله بأكل لحوم الحيوانات. إلا أننا أيضا وجدنا بعض القبائل تأكل لحم الإنسان.
> قد تكون الأرض ضعفت نتيجة اللعنة وأصبحت تعطي نباتات أضعف.
> قد تكون العلة في ضعف جسد الإنسان الذي أصبح يحتاج لطعام أقوي.
> ...



عزيزي هذا الجواب مشابه لردك على نسخ نوع الخرء. كل هذا عن اسباب النسخ والحكمة من النسخ. لكن لا يمكننا انكار ان النسخ حدث اكثر من مرة ولن ننكر قول إبراهيم لوقا الذي أقر ان ذلك نسخ وان هناك نوع من الاسفار يجوز فيها النسخ. وللمرة الالف ذكر اسباب النسخ لا ينفي حدوثه.



> تو سع اكثر في فكرك, فكلماتك محدودة و مبهمة


هذا كان سؤالي قبل ان يطرحه الاخ اسلام حين سألتك هل هناك نسخ لثمن الخطيئة.
<لن ادخل في نقاشكم عن الاسفار الاخبارية او الانشائية عقلية و الوضعية. >

كلامي اوضح من ذلك. نعلم الآن ان النسخ يجوز في ما تسمونه الاسفارالانشائية الوضعية < كالنهي عن انواع الطعام وطرق الصلاة .. >

فهل يجوز النسخ في الاسفار التي تتحدث عن <<ثمن الخطيئة >>

شكراً.


----------



## maroc (16 فبراير 2006)

الزميل روك الله لم يأمر بعبادة الاصنام حتى تنسخ. اما قولك ألم يكن الله يعلم حتى ينسخ ما نسخ؟ اقول لك نفس الشيء هل كان الله قبل ان ينسخ خرء الانسان بخرء البقر هل كان لا يعلم ان الانسان سيندم؟ (الى آخر اسباب تغيير ذلك الأمر).



> الاصحاح التاسع يسمى ب عهد الله مع نوح, بعد فترة الفيضان, التي لم يبقى سوى من في الفلك, فبارك الله نوح و بنيه و اعطاهم التسلط على كل حيوانات الارض , لما اراك تقتطف جزءأ يسيرا من التفسير و تترك الباقي؟





> كل دابة حية تكون لكم طعامًا
> = كان طعام الإنسان قبلا من العشب الأخضر. والآن يسمح له الله بأكل لحوم الحيوانات والطيور والأسماك. لماذا؟
> سقوط الإنسان حول طبعه لطبع وحشي فوجدنا قايين يقتل أخوه هابيل ووحشية الإنسان إنعكست علي الحيوان فصارت بعض الحيوانات متوحشة وصارت بعض الطيور متوحشة وهكذا الأسماك. وحرصا من الله أن لا يتحول الإنسان لوحش يأكل أخيه سمح الله بأكل لحوم الحيوانات. إلا أننا أيضا وجدنا بعض القبائل تأكل لحم الإنسان.
> قد تكون الأرض ضعفت نتيجة اللعنة وأصبحت تعطي نباتات أضعف.
> ...



عزيزي هذا الجواب مشابه لردك على نسخ نوع الخرء. كل هذا عن اسباب النسخ والحكمة من النسخ. لكن لا يمكننا انكار ان النسخ حدث اكثر من مرة ولن ننكر قول إبراهيم لوقا الذي أقر ان ذلك نسخ وان هناك نوع من الاسفار يجوز فيها النسخ. وللمرة الالف ذكر اسباب النسخ لا ينفي حدوثه.




> تو سع اكثر في فكرك, فكلماتك محدودة و مبهمة


هذا كان سؤالي قبل ان يطرحه الاخ اسلام حين سألتك هل هناك نسخ لثمن الخطيئة.
<لن ادخل في نقاشكم عن الاسفار الاخبارية او الانشائية عقلية و الوضعية. >

كلامي اوضح من ذلك. نعلم الآن ان النسخ يجوز في ما تسمونه الاسفارالانشائية الوضعية < كالنهي عن انواع الطعام وطقر الصلاة .. >
فهل يجوز النسخ في الاسفار التي تتحدث عن <<ثمن الخطيئة >>

شكراً.


----------



## رعد (16 فبراير 2006)

*الى جميع المسلمين عندي سؤال  هل ان الله ينسخ كلماته واياته( اي ان الله له صفة النسخ اي انه ناسخ )؟*
*نحن كمسيحيون جميعانقول ان الله لايمكن ان ينسخ كلامه.*
*اما بالنسبة للمسلمين فانني شخصيا لا اعرف الجواب ولكن هناك جوابين لهذا السؤال اما نعم او لا*
*سوف اتكلم عن الموضوع واشرحه بشكل بسيط بحيث يفهمه المتعلم والجاهل والامي والمثقف الصغير والكبير ولا ادخل بتحليل الايات والفلسفة.*

*في حالة الاجابة هي نعم*

*لنفرض في هذه الايام يوجد شخصا ادعى النبوة وان الله ارسله نبيا بعد محمد لانه مضى فترة طويلة  اكثر1400 سنة بلا نبي ولكثرة احداث القتل والدمار الذي تحدث الان فقرر ان يرسلني لان الله لم يكن يعرف انه سوف تحدث هذه الاحداث في هذا الزمن  وان الايات في القرأن لا تستطيع ان تعالج المستجدات الموجودة الان من ارهاب  وكذالك الاختراعات الحديثة من كومبيوتر وغيرها فقال لي اذهب فانك خاتم الانبياء ولا نبي يأتي بعدك وقد قرأ علي الاية التالية التي انزلها الله عليه*

*بسم الله الناسخ الامين*

*((وقل هذا عبدي اسمه عادل ارستله نبيا ورسولا ليكن خاتم الانبياء ليصلح بين الناس ويهدي الناس ويكفوا عن اعمال العنف والارهاب ويتخلوا عن الاحزمة الناسفة وقطع الرؤؤس والسيارات المفخخة وليعيشوا بسلام.*
*صدق الله الناسخ المحب ))*

*فانتم امام نبي جديد ينسخ القران وينسخ الاية التي تقول ان محمدا خاتم الانبياء فهل سوف تصدقونه؟*
*فانتم الان امام مشكلة كبيرة الله  نسخ قرانه ونسخ محمدا بنبيا  اخرا بعد ما قال له الله انك خاتم الانبياء*
*اعتقد يجب ان تتركوا الاسلام وتأمنون بالنبي الجديد.*
*اما نحن كمسيحيون سوف لا نومن به لان نحن لا نقر بان الله ينسخ كلامه*

*اما اذا كانت الاجابة على السؤال الذي طرحته لا فسوف اجيبكم قريبا في مشاركة اخرى *


----------



## maroc (16 فبراير 2006)

رعد قال:
			
		

> *نحن كمسيحيون جميعانقول ان الله لايمكن ان ينسخ كلامه.*


إذاً من نسخ كلام الله هنا؟
قال الله (اخبز بخرء الانسان) ----> ثم قل الله (اخبز بخرء البقر)

وايضاً قال القمص إبراهيم لوقا ان الاسفار الانشائية الوضعية في كتابك يجوز فيها النسخ. فهل هو مخطئ؟ هو قال ان الاسفار الانشائية الوضعية  كتحليل وتحيم انواع الطعام وطرق الصلاة يمكن ان تنسخ وقد نسخت بل قال ايضاً: (نسخ العهد القديم بالعهد الجديد).

عزيزي ممكن تجبني فقط عن سؤال واحد. هل ثمن الخطيئة نسخ؟ <ولو جزئياً>.


----------



## رعد (16 فبراير 2006)

عزيزي مشاركتي لم  تنتهي بعد كما ذكرت لك سوف اكمل مشاركتي السابقة واجيبك في حالة اذا كان الجواب لا وسوف تجد جوابا لسؤالك 
فمن له اذانا ليسمع وعينين ليرى وعقلا ليفكر


----------



## maroc (16 فبراير 2006)

اذا اردت ان تناقش النسخ في القرآن نتناقش في قسم الاسلاميات.
قال القمص إبراهيم لوقا ان الاسفار الانشائية الوضعية في كتابك يجوز فيها النسخ. 
بل حتى قال نسخ العهد القديم بالعهد الجديد).

اما قولك 


> اما نحن كمسيحيون سوف لا نومن به لان نحن لا نقر بان الله ينسخ كلامه


فلم تجبني:  من نسخ كلام الله هنا؟
قال الله (اخبز بخرء الانسان) ----> ثم قل الله (اخبز بخرء البقر)


----------



## maroc (16 فبراير 2006)

عفواً الصورة نتجت عن هذا  : (  نسخ العهد القديم بالعهد الجديد).


----------



## رعد (16 فبراير 2006)

نسخ العهد القديم بالعهد الجديد والعهد الجديد بالقران هل هذا ما تريده
اذن


----------



## رعد (16 فبراير 2006)

نسخ العهد القديم بالعهد الجديد والعهد الجديد بالقران هل هذا ما تريده
اذن انت


----------



## رعد (16 فبراير 2006)

نسخ العهد القديم بالعهد الجديد والعهد الجديد بالقران هل هذا ما تريده
اذن انت تقول ان القران منزل من الله


----------



## رعد (16 فبراير 2006)

نسخ العهد القديم بالعهد الجديد والعهد الجديد بالقران هل هذا ما تريده
اذن انت تقول ان القران منزل من الله وانت


----------



## رعد (16 فبراير 2006)

نسخ العهد القديم بالعهد الجديد والعهد الجديد بالقران هل هذا ما تريده
اذن انت تقول ان القران منزل من الله وانت يجب عليك ان تعترف اذا كنت


----------



## رعد (16 فبراير 2006)

نسخ العهد القديم بالعهد الجديد والعهد الجديد بالقران هل هذا ما تريده
اذن انت تقول ان القران منزل من الله وانت يجب عليك ان تعترف اذا كنت مسلم


----------



## رعد (16 فبراير 2006)

نسخ العهد القديم بالعهد الجديد والعهد الجديد بالقران هل هذا ما تريده
اذن انت تقول ان القران منزل من الله وفي هذه الحالة  يجب عليك ان تعترف اذا كنت مسلم ان ما هو موجود من كلام وايات في العهد القديم والجديد هو كلام الله لان القران مصدقا لذلك
اذن ان الله هو ناسخ ونسخ العهدين بالقران 
اذن في هذه الحالة سوف تؤمن بالنبي   الذي اسمه عادل وتترك الاسلام  لان الله نسخ القران  بكتاب اخر على يد النبي الجديد وهذا شء طبيعي لانك انت تقول ان الله ناسخ فيجب ان تؤمن باخر نبي.

اعتقد هذا يكفي واتمنى من قلبي ان تجدوا الحل لموضوع النسخ الموجود في كتابكم حتى تتخلصون من هذه المشكلة وانا متأكد انكم  سوف تجدوا  الحل والحل هو يسوع المسيح


----------



## maroc (16 فبراير 2006)

رعد قال:
			
		

> نسخ العهد القديم بالعهد الجديد والعهد الجديد بالقران هل هذا ما تريده
> اذن انت تقول ان القران منزل من الله وانت يجب عليك ان تعترف اذا كنت مسلم


هذا موضوع ثاني


----------



## رعد (16 فبراير 2006)

اخي المسلم الا تخاف من ان الله بنسخ دينكم مستقبلا وياتي بايات جديدة تقول ايها البوذيون اقتلوا المسلمون اينما تجدونهم اذبحوهم فجروا عماراتهم شردوهم 
ان الله الذي رفع محمد واتباعه وجعلهم من اهل الجنة  وايصا  قال انكم خير امة اخرجت للناس وامنوا به وياتي بعدها ويقول اقتلوهم وشردوهم ماذا هل ان الله يضحك على الناس
وشكرا


----------



## maroc (16 فبراير 2006)

عزيزي, كتابك مكون من اسفار لاهوتية 
هذه الاسفار هي عدة انواع. ونوع منها يجوز فيه النسخ.
هل تعترض على القمص ابراهيم لوقا؟
لو كنت تعترض على كلامه فقل لي من نسخ خرء الانسان بخرء البقر؟
تحياتي


----------



## maroc (16 فبراير 2006)

رعد قال:
			
		

> اخي المسلم الا تخاف من ان الله بنسخ دينكم مستقبلا وياتي بايات جديدة تقول ايها البوذيون اقتلوا المسلمون اينما تجدونهم اذبحوهم فجروا عماراتهم شردوهم
> ان الله الذي رفع محمد واتباعه وجعلهم من اهل الجنة وايصا قال انكم خير امة اخرجت للناس وامنوا به وياتي بعدها ويقول اقتلوهم وشردوهم ماذا هل ان الله يضحك على الناس
> وشكرا


ممكن تخبرني الفرق بين الاسفار الانشائية العقلية وبين الاسفار الانشائية الوضعية.< هذه تعريفات مسيحية> واي منهما يجوز فيه النسخ؟
.


----------



## رعد (16 فبراير 2006)

كنت اتمنى انك تفهم كلامي السابق الذي اجبت به على جميع اسئلتك واتمنى لو انتظرت مشاركتي القادمة لكي اوضح لك الموضوع واثبت لك بالعقل والمنطق   ولكنك يبدو لي  مستعجل  اذن سوف لن اكتب مشاركة اخرى لان الحديث اصلا  لا فائدة منه واقول لك لاخر مرة اذا وجد نسخ في الكتاب المقدس او لايوجد فهذا لا يغير من الموضوع  شيئا وكنت سوف  اثبت لك ذلك 

اترك الموضوع لباق الاعضاء والمشرفين لمناقشة الموضوع اذا ارادوا واقدم اسفي للمشرفين على هذا المنتدى لما  سببته لهم من  ازعاج نتيجة لمشاركاتي السابقة

الرب يسوع يحفظكم جميهعا مسلمون وميسيحيون والمشرفين على المنتدى
سلام المسيح


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (18 فبراير 2006)

*نص  سورة عبس بالتجويد قبل نسخها*

*يذكرنى الإرهابى المحمدى فى أسئلته عن هل ينسخ إلهنا ينسخ آياته؟؟(لا نقول ينسخ احكامه فالنسخ مصطلح فقهى اسلامى عرفه ابن كثير و متعلق بالنصوص و ليس بأحكام او آراء فالمتعلق بالآراء و الاحكام هو  الدحض disavow )
و الحق ان إن موقف الارهابى المحمدى هذا يذكرنى بموقف كنت قد شاهدته فى مسلسل تليفزيونى عن ارهابى محمدى له شقيق تاجر المخدرات و الارهابى يطلب من أخاه اخفاء ملايين الدولارات التى سرقها من احد البنوك الربوية و العياذ باللات بعد قتل موظفيه بالمدافع الرشاشة فى غزوة نبوية مباركة على مؤسسة ربوية كافرة
*تاجر المخدرات: و الفلوس دى سرقتها منين؟؟
-الارهابى : آنا أسرق؟؟؟؟؟    خسئت يا لص يا تاجر الحرام
*تاجر المخدرات : طيب أنا مالى سرقته. وأنا معترف و إنت عارف. !ّ لكن مالك انت!  جايبه من أين؟
-الارهابى : ما هو أنت لو تعرف أصول دينك ما كنتش تسأل السؤال الغبى ده .! مالى غنيمة إغتنمتها من كافر يتعامل فى الربا و العياذ باللات
و لو كان الارهابى المحمدى السائل  هذا يعرف أصول دينه ما كان إحتاج ليسأل هذا السؤال الغبى عن النسخ فى حين انه كان سيعرف ان النسخ لغويا تعنى : نقل المكتوب بحرفه لإصطناع صورة مطابقة منه  و الناسخ لغويا هو من صناعته نقل الكتوب بحرفه بغية اصطناع صورة منها
أما النسخ قرآنيا فهو تعبير عرفه العرب لأول مرة فى الآية 106 من سورة البقرة "وما ننسخ من آية أو ننسها نأتى بأحسن منها أو مثلها " ثم تم اعادة استخدام شرح المصطلح الفنى القرآنى فى 
وسورة الحج الآية 52  " وما أرسلنا من قبلك من رسول ولا نبى إلا إذا تمنى ألقى الشيطان فى أمنيته فينسخ الله ما يلقى الشيطان " 
مشكلة المحمديين الآن اننا اصبحنا نعرف الديانة المحمدية أفضل منهم و متعمقين فيها اكثر منهم و نعرف احكامها الشرعية أفضل منهم بحيث يظهر المحمدى بهذا القدر من الجهل المطبق بأصول دينه مثلما ظهر المحمدى السائل و هو هنا يحاول إخفاء جهله بأصول دينه بالاحتجاج بأننا نناقش اسلاميات فى قسم المسيحيات و الحق ان القسم يا محمدى يا ارهابى ليس اسمه قسم المسيحيات بل هو قسم الرد على الشبهات الوهمية الشيطانية الت يروجها المحمديين حول دين الحق و الخلاص
و لم نكن نحن من أدخل الاسلاميات فى الموضوع بل ان سؤالك عن مصطلح اسلامى "و هو النسخ" و هو مصلح لم يعرفه البشر قبل تأليف محمد للآية 106 من سورة البقرة و كل من لم يعرف الاسلام لم يعرف أصلا تعبير " النسخ" هذا الا بمعناه اللغوى الذى هو: نقل المكتوب بحرفه . و لم يعرف "الناسخ" الا بمعناه اللغوى الذى هو الشخص الذى صنعته نقل المكتوب بحرفه
السؤال هو اذا كنت لا تريد ان تناقش الاسلاميات فى قسم الرد على الشبهات الوهمية التى يثيرها المحمديين حول دين الحق  فلماذا اذا تسأل عن مصطلح اسلامى محمدى فى هذا القسم اولم يكن الافضل لك ان تسأل فقهاء المحمدية عن معنى هذا المصطلح القرآنى المحمدى الذى ليس له وجود غير فى الديانة المحمدية قبل ان تسألنا نحن المخلصين فى قسم الرد على الشبهات الوهمية التى يثيرها المحمديين حول دين الحق و الخلاص؟؟؟
كالعادة الارهابى المحمدى هو آلة تسجيل غبية يكرر عليك النقطة الغبية التى نقلها من موقع الارهاب اون لاين او موقع الجهاد او لاين او موقع الاستشهاد اون لاين او الحزام  الناسف اون لاين او موقع ظلمات المحمدية. يظل يكرر نفس النقطة الغبية و يرد أعضاء المنتدى على نقطته الغبية ألف مرة و يفندون نقطته ألف مليون مرة و مع ذلك هو لا يقرأ حرف فقد دربهم نبيهم اسامة بن لادن و صحبه و آله على ان يغشون عيونهم فلا تقرأ حرفا  لأن عيونهم لو قرأت ما ظلوا على اعتقادهم ان زير النساء قاطع الطريق نبى!
لذلك فإننا عندما نرد على نقطة الارهابى المحمدى فيجب ان نعلم اننا لا نرد له فهو لن يقرأ و لو كان يقرأ لعرف ان زير النساء قاطع الطريق ليس بنبى ! و لكنه لا يقرأ و لن يقرأ أبدا فلو قرأ لما كان امامه الا ان يؤمن او ان يضغط على زر المفجر فى حزامه الناسف و يموت كمدا قبل ان يموت حرقا و نسفا
لقد ظل الارهابى المحمدى يكرر سؤاله الغبى عن *
*أذا كان إلهكم لا ينسخ آياته   فمن نسخ خرء البشر بخرء الحيوان؟*
*شيئ غريب جدا . إننا لو سألنا عن شيئ يجب ان نعرفه اولا و تعريف النسخ فى تفسير إبن كثير الجزء الاول صفحة 104 : "الناسخ" هى آية تقلب آية سابقة عليها و هى "المنسوخ" بحيث تجعل حلالها حرام و حرامها حلال و محظورها مباح و مباحها محظور.
و "النسخ" و قلب الآية "الناسخة" للآية" المنسوخة" بجعل حلالها حرام و حرامها حلال ومحظورها مباح و مباحها محظور
فإذا نظرنا للنص الكتابى الوارد بسفر حزقيال الاصحاح الرابع الذى يتعلق به امل الارهابى ليثبت أن إلهنا ينسخ آياته كمحمد إلهه  فالنص هو"و أنت يا ابن آدم فخذ لنفسك لبنة و ضعها امامك و إرسم عليها مدينة اورشاليم و اجعل عليها حصارا و ابن عليها برجا و أقم عليها برجا و أقم عليها مترسة و إجعل عليها حصارا و أقم عليها مجانق حولها و خذا لنفسك صاجا من حديد و أنصبه سورا من حديد بينك و بين المدينة و ثبت وجهك عليها فتكون فى حصار و تحاصرها تلك آية لبيت اسرائيل و إتكئ أنت على جنبك اليسار و ضع عليه إثم بيت اسرائيل و على عدد الأيام التى فيها تتكئ عليه تحمل إثمهم و انا قد جعلت لك ثنى اثمهم حسب عدد الايام ثلاث مئة يوم و تسعين يوما فتحمل أثم اسرائيل فإذا اتممتها فإتكئ على جنبك اليمين ايضا فتحمل إثم بيت يهوذا اربعين يوما فقد جعلت لك كل يوم عوضا عن سنة فثبت وجهك على حصار اورشاليم و ذراعك مكشوفة و تنبأ عليها و هانذا أجهل عليك ربطا فلا تقلب من جنب الى جنب حتى تتمم ايام حصارك و خذ لنفسك قمحا و شعيرا و فولا و عدسا و دخنا و ضعها فى وعاء واحد و غصنعها لنفسك خبزا كعدد الايام التى تتكئ فيها على جنبك ثلاث مئة و تسعين يوما تأكله و طعامك الذى تأكله يكون بالوزن كل يوم عشرين شاقلا من وقت الى وقت تأكله و تشرب الماء بالكيل سدس الهين من وقت الى وقت تشربه و تاكل كعكا من الشعير على الخرء الذى يخرج من الانسان تخبزه أمام عيونهم  و قال الرب هكذا يأكل بنى اسرائيل خبزهم النجس بين الامم الذين أطردهم اليهم  فقلت آه يا سيد الرب ها نفسى لم تتنجس  و من صباى الى الآن لم آكل ميتة أو فريسة و لا دخل فمى لحم نجس  فقال لى أنظر قد جعلت لك خثى البقر بدل خرء الانسان فتصنع خبزك عليه و قال لى يا ابن آدم هانذا أكسر قوام الخبز فى اورشاليم فيأكلون الخبز بالوزن و بالغم يشربون الماء و بالكيل و بالحيرة لكى يعوزهم الخبز و الماء و يتحيروا الرجل و إخوة  و يفنوا بإثمهم"
و النص واضح الرب يصنع حوارا مع نبيه حزقيال  يريد الرب من نبيه ان يمثل تمثيلية امام بنى اسرائي تفهمهم بالرمز أن سبيهم لن يكون لأيام قليلة كما يظنون بل هو سيكون لمدة 390سنة كاملة اما امارة يهودا فسبيها سيزيد اربعين سنة اضافية هى مجموع السنوات التى أهمل فيها اهالى هذه المناطق تطبيق الشريعة التى هى اجرة  معيشتهم فى ارض الميعاد بعد ان كانوا يتردون فى ديار غربتهم كرحل  و انهم نظرا لأنهم امتنعوا عن دفع الاجرة 390سنة سيطردون من هذه الارض390سنة اما أهل يهودا فقد امتنعوا عن تطبيق الشريعة اربعين سنة قبل بقية اهل اسرائيل فيستمر سبيهم اربعين سنة اضافية بعد عودة بقية اهل اسرائيل من السبى
كما اراد الرب من خلال هذه التمثيلية ان يفهم الشعب ان ايام سبيهم لن يكونوا فيها معززين مكرمين كما وعدهم  البابليين السابيين لهم بل سيعيشون مذلولين  يأكلون أردأ الاكل و بحساب دقيق و يشربون اردأ الشرب و بحساب دقيق و يغرقون فى نجاسات الاوثان
لذلك كان من ضمن التمثيلية خبز كعك من الشعير على خرء الانسان النجس امام عيونهم و لكن النبى حزقيال عافت نفسه ذلك فرد الرب  فى هذا الحوار : لا بأس ليكن  الخبز على خثى البقر*
*و السؤال هل هناك هنا ناسخ او منسوخ؟؟؟؟
الاجابة :لا . انها آية واحدة   نص واحد فقط لا غير  يدون فيه الوحى المقدس حوار بين الرب و نبيه فإذا كن هذا النص منسوخ فأين النص الناسخ الذى  نزل بعده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لكى يكون هناك نسخ يجب ان ينزل نص    ثم بعده بسنوات ينزل نص آخر يقلب النص السابق عليه فيجعل حلاله حرام و حرامه حلال و محظوره مباح و مباحه محظور هذا النص و يسمى النص بالناسخ اما النص القديم الذى تم قلبه يسمى بالمنسوخ و من هذا يظهر فى اللغة الدارجة لفظ" قلب الآية" و يساق فى كل شخص  يفعل عكس ما يرفع من شعارات 
و يدرج ايضا على الالسنة فى اللغة الدارجة لفظ " و كاننا نقرا فى سورة عبس " ذلك ان سورة عبس هى اول السور المنسوخة نسخا تاما  و لذلك قراءتها تعتبر مضيعة للوقت تماما مثل الدخول فى حوار مع محمدى ارهابى لن يقرا حرف مما تكتبه كردود عليه و سيظل يكرر نقطته بغباء كجهاز تسجيل غبى 
هل مثلا لو جاء فى آية واحدة فى القرآن ما نصه " و قال ذو الجلال و الاكرام يا شعيب انكح صفية فقال شعيب انى تعبان فقال  ذو الجلال و الاكرام لا بأس" صدق انسان غلبان العظيم
هل فى هذا النص ناسخ او منسوخ او نسخ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
إنه حوار بين  متحاورين ذو الجلال و الاكرام و نبيه شعيب   و لم ينزل بعده بسنوات نص يقلبه ليجعل حلاله حرام و حرامه حلال و مباحه محظور و محظوره مباح.
إن الارهابى المحمدى يصر على السؤال اذا لم يكن ذلك نسخ فبماذا يسمى ؟ و الحق انه يسمى حوار و طبعا كلمة "حوار" تسبب لأى محمدى أرتيكاريا لأن الحوار عندهم هو طرف محمدى يتكلم و طرف كافر ليس من حقه ان يفتح فاه و الا ذبح
أما الحوار بين الرب و نبيه هو تبادل  الكلمات دون احكام مسبقة هذا يعبر عما يريد و هذا يعبر عن مايريد و يتفقان هذا هو الحوار أما النسخ فهو اصطلاح حول النصوص المتخالفة الصادرة فى اوقات متخالفة  بحيث يكون النص الاقدم هو النص المنسوخ و النص الاحدث هو النص الناسخ الذى  يقلب النص الأقدم رأسا على عقب فيجعل حلاله حرام و حرامه حلال و محظوره مباح و مباحه محظور و هذا ما يحدث فى القرآن حيث نسخت آية السيف من سورة التوبة 124 آية تتحدث عن العفو و الصبر و الاقساط و كظم الغيظ  و إتباع صراط الذين اوتوا الكتاب من قبلهم  و هذا كلام ابن كثير و ليس كلامى
أما عن النص الوارد بسفر التكوين الاصحاح التاسع الذى يحاول ان يستدل منه المحمديين على ان الكتاب المقدس به ناسخ و منسوخ  فهى آية تتحدث عن مباركة الرب لنوح و بنيه و سائر الانفس الحية الموجودة على الفلك بعد جفاف الارض من الطوفان فنص الوحى المقدس على " و كلم الله نوحا قائلا أخرج من الفلك أنت و إمرأتك و بنوك و نساء بنيك معك و كل الحيوانات التى معك .................................و بارك الله نوحا و بنيه و قال لهم أثمروا و أكثروا و إملأوا الارض و لتكن خشيتكم و رهبتكم على كل حيوانات الارض و كل طيور السماء مع كل ما يدب على الارض و كل اسماك البحر قد دفعت لأيديكم كل دابة حية تكون لكم طعاما كالعشب الاخضر دفعت إليكم الجميع"
الرب يقول هنا له : (1) أكثروا و أثمروا فهل معنى ذلك أن الاكثار و الاثمار كان محرما على البشر قبل الطوفان ثم أصبح محللا بعد الخروج من الفلك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ طبعا لا و لكن هذا ما قاله للرب فى مباركته لنوح 
(2)و بالمثل قال كل دابة حية تكون طعاما لكم كالعشب الاخضر فهل معنى ذلك انه كان محرما على الانسان ؟؟؟؟ أكل الحيوانات قبل الطوفان و انه اصبح حلالا بعد الخروج من الفلك ؟؟؟؟؟ بالطبع لا فلا يوجد فى الكتاب المقدس اى قول يشير لتلك التلفيقة و لكن الرب بارك نوح بالاكثار و الاكل و ليس معنى ذلك ان الاكثار كان حراما او اكل الحيوان كان حراما و الا لإعتبرنا ان اكل العشب الاخضر ايضا كان حراما بدليل ذكره فى بركة الخروج من الفلك و ان الانسان كان يعيش بالطاقة الشمسية قبل دخول الفلك
اما ما جاء فى الشريعة فى سفر ى اللاويين و التثنية بشان الامر بأكل الحيوانات مشقوقة الظلف و المجترة فهذا الكلام موجه الى الشعب الاسرائيلى الداخل الى ارض الميعاد كثمن لامتلاكه ارض الميعاد بعد ان تردى فى ايام شتاته كشعب بلا ارض و هى لا تلزم الاسرائيلى الا و هو على ارض الميعاد لأن هذه الالتزامات هى ثمن البقاء على أرض الميعاد و التى بها يميز الرب الامة التى سيتجسد منها عن سائر امم الارض و هذه الاتزامات هى الثمن الذى يدفعه الاسرائيلى ثمنا لبقاؤه على تلك الارض و هى لا تلزم الا الاسرائيلى و ليس اى اسرائيلى بل الاسرائيلى الموجود على ارض الميعاد و قد سمح الرب بدفع الاسرائيليين للسبى مرار بقدر خروجهم عن الاتزامات و اعادهم عندما اوفوا ايام خروجهم عن الاتزامات تلك بأيام غربة كما شرحنا فى آية سفر حزقيال التى ظن بها الارهابى المحمدى صيدا ثمينا
لقد بحثت فى الكتاب المقدس كثيرا عن هل هناك آية واحدة حرمت على الانسان فى الفترة بعد خروجه من الجنة الى ما قبل الطوفان أكل اللحم فلم أجد بل وجدت شيئا غريبا و هو ان هابيل ابن آدم كان يعمل راعيا للغنم و هى اول مهنة فى التاريخ (رعى الغنم) فهل كان قايين يقوم برعى الغنم حبا فى اللعب معها أم انه من الطبيعى ان مهنة رعى و تسمين الغنم كان غرض ممتهنها هو اكل لحوم الحيوانات التى يسمنها ؟  +   "ثم عادت فولدت اخاه هابيل و كان هابيل راعيا للغنم و كان قايين عاملا في الارض " ( تك 4 : 2 )
فلو اعتبرنا ان النص الوارد فى سفر التكوين هو نص ناسخ كما يزعم الارهابى المحمدى فأين النص المنسوخ؟؟
فلا يوجد قلب لآية هنا بتحويل حرامها لحلال و حلالها لحرام و محظورها لمباح و مباحها لمحظور و لو كره محمد
أما عن سؤال الارهابى المحمدى السائل عن كلمة الموت و هل بتعدد معانيها فى الكتاب المقدس يمكن اعتبار ان الآيات التى  ترد فيها بمعنى ما تنسخ الآيات التى ترد فيها بالمعانى الاخرى ؟؟
فإننى اولا احب ان أعلق على السؤال باننى لو سألنى شخص ما هو السؤال الغبى فإننى سوف اكرر عليه هذا السؤال و أقول اتريد ان تعرف السؤال الغبى ذلك هو السؤال الغبى
فظاهرة الكلمة متعددة المعانى هى ظاهرة عالمية بكل لغات العالم  ففى بعض اللغات مثلا كلمة واحدة ترد بمعنى "الشمس" و ترد بمعنى "الدمار" مثلا و تجد مثلا كلمة "ينسخ "التى اوجعت رؤوسنا بسؤالك عنها تعنى فى القواميس :ينقل المكتوب بحرفه 
بينما تعنى فى الفقه المحمدى :يقلب الآية بجعل حلالها حرام و حرامها حلال و محظورها مباح و مباحها محظور
و كلمة الموت تجريديا تعنى الإنفصال بين الميت عن شيئ و الشيئ الذى مات عنه الميت  فهى  تعنى :إنفصال الروح عن الجسدA SEPARATION BETWEEN TNE SOUL AND THE BODY   و تعنى انفصال الانسان عن مجد الإله الآب A SEPARATION BETWEEN THE MAN AND  GODNESSو تعنى  ايضا الفناء VANISHING أى الانفصال عن الوجود تماما 
و الكلمة تستعمل كثيرا بالمعنيين الاولين فى الكتاب المقدس  و لكن ليس معنى ذلك بالمرة ان الآيات التى ترد فيها الكلمة بالمعنى الاول تنسخ الآيات التى ترد فيها الكلمة بالمعنى الثانى فظاهرة تعدد معانى الكلمة الواحدة ظاهرة لغوية كونية طبيعية بل إنها أحيانا تأتى بالمعنيين فى آن واحد
 فمثلا  عندما يقول الوحى المقدس     + "  ثم الشهوة اذا حبلت تلد خطية و الخطية اذا كملت تنتج موتا"   ( يع 1 : 15 ) فالكلمة هنا ترد بالمعنى الثانى اى الانفصال عن مجد الاله الآب
 و احيانا ترد الكلمة بالمعنيين فى آن واحد اى انفصال الروح عن الجسد و  إنفصال الروح عم مجد الرب  كما فى ما  يقول الوحى المقدس   +   ها نحن صاعدون الى اورشليم و ابن الانسان يسلم الى رؤساء الكهنة و الكتبة فيحكمون عليه بالموت   ( مت 20 : 18 )  المقصود هو إنفصال الروح عن الجسد   و المقصود تحديدا كما سيتضح بعد ذلك فى نفس السفر هو قتل المسيح صلبا و بالذات تعبير"أسلم الروح"  (مت 27 : 50) لان بإنفصال روحه عن جسده تدخل روحه الجحيم منفصلة عن مجدها البهى العظيم مجد الاله الآب  لتصارع ابليس و تنتصر عليهم  لتحرر الارواح التى ماتت على رجاء قيامته المعلن عنها بنبوات الانبياء فى العهد القديم ثم يعود بعد ذلك ليحيا بجسده ليقابل تلاميذه بجسده مثقوب الايدى و الارجل من آثار القتل صلبا فى الجليل كما وعدهم ثم يصعد بالجسد الى السموات ليستعيد مجده البهى العظيم
أيضا عندما يقول الوحى المقدس   +   لان اجرة الخطية هي موت و اما هبة الله فهي حياة ابدية بالمسيح يسوع ربنا   ( رو 6 : 23 ) فالمقصود بالمعنى القريب هو المعنى الثانى و هو أنفصال الانسان عن مجد الاله الآب بخطيئته التى تشكل صورا عاليا يفصله عن مجد طهر الاله ؛ و بالمعنى البعيد تشير الى قتل المسيح على الصليب دافعا اجرة تلك الخطايا التى هى موت بإنفصال روحه  عن مجدها بعد موته بإنفصال روحه عن جسده حتى تدخل هذه الروح للجحيم تصارع ابليس و تحرر الارواح التى انفصلت عن اجسادها على رجاء ذلك الخلاص الممنوح بالعمل الكفارى على الصليب  ذلك الخلاص الذى اخبر به الانبياء منذ القدم*
*أما عندما يقول الوحى المقدس  + "و سيسلم الاخ أخاه الى الموت و الأب ولده و يقوم الاولاد على والديهم فيقتلوهم" (مت 10 : 21) فالكلام هنا فى السياق عن مرحلة انتشار المسيحية فى بدايتها فى الامبراطورية الرومانية التى تحرم قوانينها اعتناق اى ديانة تمنعك من اعتبار قيصر الها لك 
و بالمثل عندما يقول الوحى المقدس + " وقال لهم الحق أقول لكم أن من القيام ههنا قوما لا يذوقون الموت حتى يروا ملكوت الإله قد اتى بقوة"( مر 9 : 1) و الكلام هنا فى سياقه عن ان يسوع كان مزمعا ان يرى ثلاثة من تلاميذه الذين يكلمهم  تجليه فى مجده البهى العظيم على الجبل بالآب و الابن و الروح القدس معا و بالفعل رأوا الثلاثة بطرس و يعقوب و يوحنا هذا التجلى الرهيب قبل ان يموتوا بإنفصال ارواحهم عن اجسادهم بعد ذلك بسنوات اما بقية التلاميذ فقد رأوا ذلك فقط بعد موتهم بإنفصال ارواحهم عن اجسادهم

أما عندما يقول الوحى المقدس  +   "فقال له يسوع دع الموتى يدفنون موتاهم و اما انت فاذهب و ناد بملكوت الله  " ( لو 9 : 60 ) فهنا تتجلى كلمتى الموت بمعنييها فى آية واحدة  و لكن بصورة منفصلة و ليس فى آن واحد  الموتى الاولين فى نص الآية هم الموتى بالانفصال عن الرب الإله (ما يعرف فى الدارجة بالموت بالحياة) اما الموتى التاليين فى الآية هم الموتى بإنفصال ارواحهم عن اجسادهم و المقصود من الآية فى السياق ان احد تلاميذ الرب يسوع قال له اسمح لى ان اذهب و أدفن ابى الميت الآن ثم اعود لأكمل مسيرة التبشير معك فقال له لا دع المنفصلين عن الرب( الموتى الاولين فى نص الآية) هم الذين يدفنون المنفصلة ارواحهم عن اجسادهم(الموتى التاليين فى نص الآية)
إن المسألة مثل جملة شهيرة جدا التى كنا ندرسها فى اللغة العربية" صليت المغرب فى بلاد المغرب" و المغرب الاولى تفيد  مواقيت الصلاة و المغرب الثانية تفيد اسم البلد و لا ناسخ و لا منسوخ هنا 
فأين الآية التى جاءت لتقلب الآية الثانية فتجعل حرامها حلال و حلالها حرام و مباحها محظور و محظورها مباح
الاستاذ الارهابى المحمدى الكريم  أعرف انك لن تقرأ شيئا مما هو مكتوب  لذلك فأنا لا اكتبه اليك فانا أعلم انك ستكرر نفس السؤال  دون ان تقرأ حرف من المليون اجابة التى تفند نقطتك العزيزة صيدك الثمين  و لكننا كالعادة نرد لنا نحن  لأن الهدف هو الرد على الشبهات و ليس الرد على شخص معين  نرد لنا نحن حتى لا يكون منتدى الكنيسة العربية كتليفزيون الحكومة المصرية يظهر فيه الارهابى  قائلا اى ترهات غبية و محظورٌ علينا الرد حماية للوحدة الوطنية و حماية لحياتنا و من يد الغدر المحمدى
*


----------



## almanse (18 فبراير 2006)

انسان غلبان ارى ان هذا الموضوع اثر فيك كثيراً. فما رأيك ان تعيد النقاش معي من الأول.

بسم الله نبدأ : ما هو النسخ في اللغة  وما العيب في النسخ.

الزميل روك شـــــــــو قصة فرمان "الارانب" الذي تطبقه في قسم دون آخر؟ olling:


----------



## My Rock (18 فبراير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> انسان غلبان ارى ان هذا الموضوع اثر فيك كثيراً. فما رأيك ان تعيد النقاش معي من الأول.





و لماذا اعادة النقاش اصلا؟ المسالة و اجتازيناها, اما اذا كنت غير موافق على ردود بعض المسلمين فهذا امر يرجع لك, المحاورة ماشية و الموضوع فند من اساسه, فلا داعي للهروب من الوصول الى لبة الموضوع و اعادة الموضوع من جديد




> بسم الله نبدأ : ما هو النسخ في اللغة وما العيب في النسخ.


 
قد اجيب على هذا السؤال في الردود السابقة, راجعهم لتلقى الرد



> الزميل روك شـــــــــو قصة فرمان "الارانب" الذي تطبقه في قسم دون آخر؟ olling:


 
فشرها كويش يا المنسي, مش فاهم شو تقصد...


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل الرب عندكم ينسخ أحكامه*

++الله قدوس يحــرم الشرور ، مثل الزنى والقتل والكذب والسرقة . ++ وهو لا يتراجع أبداً عن تحريم الشر ، فلن يقول إزنوا ، ولو بأسماء أخرى ، لأنه لايقبل الخطية ذاتها وليس فقط إسمها ، وهو لن يقول : إكذبوا ، ولكن للمنفعة  . لأن  الله القدوس يرفض الشر بوجه مطلق ، لأنه ضد طبيعته المقدسة ، فيرفضه فى كل الأحوال وبكل الأشكال .
++ بل إنه يرتفع بالإنسان فى مستوى تحريم الشر :- من مجرد الشر الجسدى ، إلى تحريم الشر العقلى والروحى ، من مستوى الزنى الجسدى  إلى تحريم الزنى بالعقل وبالنظر ، من مستوى قتل الجسد إلىمستوى القتل المعنوى .
+++++ وأما بخصوص وعيد الله للخطاة بالعقوبات الشديدة ، فإنه -- فى هذه الحالة -- إن تراجع الخاطئ عن شروره ، فإن الله يقبله بفرح ويرفع عنه العقوبات .+++ وهذا لايعتبر تراجعاً عن تحريم الشر ، بل تأييد لتحريم الشر ، لأن إعطاء الأمل بالعفو ، يزيد الدافع للتوبة عن الشر .
+++++ وأما بخصوص موضوع النبى حزقيال ، فإنه لم يكن معاقباً عن شر فعله ،بل الشعب هو الذى أخطأ ، وقد دعاه  الله لكى يجعله مثالاً للعقوبات القادمة ،لكى يتوب الشعب ، فأطاع النبى بكل خضوع لله .++ ولكنه إستصعب أمراً واحداً ، فضرخ إلى الله يلتمس منه أن يعفيه من هذا الأمر فقط . فإستجاب له الله وأعفاه منه ، برغم أنه أمر حقيقى وسيحدث فعلاً أثناء الحصار .
+++++ إذن ، فليس فى الأمر تراجع عن تحريم الشر ، بل رحمة بالعبد الصالح المطيع . +++ فإن الله ليس متجبراً غاشماً ، بل إنه رحيم سميع ، مجيب لمن يتقيه .
++ فما هو العيب فى هذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## fakhry2010 (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هل الرب عندكم ينسخ أحكامه*

*مفيش حاجه عندنا فى المسيحيه اسمها ناسخ ومنسوخ الله عالم بكل شئ ولا يرجع فى كلمته 
السيد المسيح له كل المجد قال انه مجاش عشان ينقض الناموس بل ليكمل 
يعنى جاء ليرفعنا الى مستوى اعلى وليس بمجرد ابطال او نسخ العهد القديم  بالنسبه لموضوه خرء الانسان وبعدين خرء البقر فهذا ليس نسخ الله لا يتغير لاكن اعامل الانسان عى الى بتتغير والله  يسامح الانسان الى يرجع ليه وبعدين مثال بسيط لو انسان اخطئ ورجع  وقال يارب سامحنى وربنا سامحه هل هذا معناه ان الله نسخ كلماه بحكمه على الاول على ان الانسان خاطئ ام رفع هذا الانسان الى مستوى افضل انه غفر ليه خاطايا هكذا ربنا سامحهم وسمح ليهم بالخبز على خرء البقر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هل الرب عندكم ينسخ أحكامه*

نعم أخى الحبيب / فخرى ، ليس عندنا هذا التعبير بجملته وتفصيله .
+++ وأضيف  ، للتأكيد على ماقلته سيادتك ، مايلى  :-
++++ عندما يقال :- " نسخ الأحكام " ، فإن ذلك يعنى أنه بعد التحريم للخطايا ، يتم التراجع عن هذا التحريم ، أو العكس . ++ كأن يقال لاتزنى ، ثم يُسمح بالزنى تحت مسميات أخرى .... إلخ .
+++ وأما تغيير الترتيبات لأى أمر من الأمور ، مع الإبقاء على التحليل والتحريم للخطايا ، بدون تغيير ، فإن ذلك لا يدخل فى باب نسخ الحلال بالحرام .
+++++ فهل يوجد -- فى المسيحية -- تحليل للخطية ، بعد تحريمها ؟
+++ فمثلاً ، إسلوب الغفران للخاطئ التائب ،  كان -- قبل المسيح -- بتقديم ذبائح مختلفة ، ثم تم إستبدالها جميعاً بذبيحة المسيح الواحدة . + فذلك لا يدخل فى باب نسخ الحلال بالحرام ، بل مجرد تعديل لإسلوب تقديم الذبيحة ، فالذبيحة الكاملة ، أغنتنا عن الذبائح التى كانت مجرد عمل رمزى مرحلى ، إلى أن يأتى الكامل .
+++ لذلك فإننا نقول أن المسيحية لم تنسخ ، أى لم تنسخ الحلال بالحرام ، بل أكملت ، أى أكملت الطريق ، بفداء المسيح لنا ، وإعطائنا طريقاً للوصول للملكوت ، من خلال فدائه لنا .
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
+++++++ كما أن إسلوب التدرج فى التحريم للخطايا ، كأن يُقال أولاً : لا تقتل ،  ثم يتم زيادة التحريم إلى القول : من يغضب على أخيه باطلاً ، يُعتبر قاتل . + أو كأن يُقال أولاً : لا تزنى ، ثم تُزاد إلى القول : من نظر إلى إمرأة ليشتهيها ، فقد زنى فى قلبه .
+++ فكل هذه الزيادات فى مستوى التحريم ، لا تدخل تحت مُسمَّى نسخ الحلال بالحرام ، بل تدخل تحت باب التكميل ورفع المستوى .
+++ إذن ،* ليس فى المسيحية نسخ الحلال بالحرام* ، ولا نسخ الخير بالشر ، ولا نسخ التسامح بالحقد والإجرام والقتل والتمثيل بالمقتولين . ++ ليس فى المسيحية شيئ من هذا . ++ وإتهام المسيحية بذلك ، يدخل تحت بند : الإسقاط النفسى .


----------

